# ROLLING ROAD DAY Pics Page36 Results Page37 Write Up Page38



## jamman

Thanks for a great day ladies and gentleman


----------



## tonksy26

I'm there !!!!! (that's if the car is back in one piece by then)

Does stage 2 including water meth ?


----------



## OeTT

Yes please. I'll come up Friday night. Probably won't run this time. Hope gazzer is signed up for catering  
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> I'm there !!!!! (that's if the car is back in one piece by then)
> 
> Does stage 2 including water meth ?


I would think so mate, let me know your spec and I will let you know the section you will be in


----------



## jamman

OeTT said:


> Yes please. I'll come up Friday night. Probably won't run this time. Hope gazzer is signed up for catering
> Cheers
> Stewart


Cool

Wait for Gaz to let me know if he's interested don't want to assume.


----------



## neilc

James , night before and the day of course. 

Why am I not already on the list.......Grrrrrr


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> James , night before and the day of course.
> 
> Why am I not already on the list.......Grrrrrr


Just trying to book the room now Sqn Ldr but it wont let me [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm there !!!!! (that's if the car is back in one piece by then)
> 
> Does stage 2 including water meth ?
> 
> 
> 
> I would think so mate, let me know your spec and I will let you know the section you will be in
Click to expand...

North - stage 2


----------



## Duggy

I'm in 

John


----------



## E3 YOB

I'm there!

Will be good to see what all my tweaking has resulted in!

(hopefully more power)


----------



## Gazzer

Catering done by the one and only gobshite for the south..........moi  will be doing it slightly different this year i hope and will include hot piri piri chicken burgers (wont forget the firking salad stuff either 

premier inn James? that the gloucester road one? if so it has tgi fridays on site.....lovely women good boooze and great food. and 3 mins from my house 

once i get numbers sorted for who is ordering then i will be taking orders in advance.......anyone eating the meaty mighty hot burger drizzeled with dragons blood special (must complete it without being ill) will either win £50 to donate towards a charity of your choice........or pay a £10 forfeit that will go to a charity of Jamman's choice.


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> Catering done by the one and only gobshite for the south..........moi  will be doing it slightly different this year i hope and will include hot piri piri chicken burgers (wont forget the firking salad stuff either
> 
> premier inn James? that the gloucester road one? if so it has tgi fridays on site.....lovely women good boooze and great food. and 3 mins from my house
> 
> once i get numbers sorted for who is ordering then i will be taking orders in advance.......anyone eating the meaty mighty hot burger drizzeled with dragons blood special (must complete it without being ill) will either win £50 to donate towards a charity of your choice........or pay a £10 forfeit that will go to a charity of Jamman's choice.


Thanks Gaz we all appreciate it 

and

yes the Gloucester Road one just been refurbished so will be clean and tidy Im sure.


----------



## Duggy

James,

I don't know what stage i'll be by June... :roll:

John


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catering done by the one and only gobshite for the south..........moi  will be doing it slightly different this year i hope and will include hot piri piri chicken burgers (wont forget the firking salad stuff either
> 
> premier inn James? that the gloucester road one? if so it has tgi fridays on site.....lovely women good boooze and great food. and 3 mins from my house
> 
> once i get numbers sorted for who is ordering then i will be taking orders in advance.......anyone eating the meaty mighty hot burger drizzeled with dragons blood special (must complete it without being ill) will either win £50 to donate towards a charity of your choice........or pay a £10 forfeit that will go to a charity of Jamman's choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gaz we all appreciate it
> 
> and
> 
> yes the Gloucester Road one just been refurbished so will be clean and tidy Im sure.
Click to expand...

is nice and quiet place James, think i might make the night before event also bud. i enjoy doing it james and if we make a couple of quid for charity then its a gooooood day.


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> James,
> 
> I don't know what stage ill be by June... :roll:
> 
> John


No worries


----------



## OeTT

hotel booked and I promise to try to have a clean car this year.

Stewart


----------



## Duggy

Gazzer said:


> Catering done by the one and only gobshite for the south..........moi  will be doing it slightly different this year i hope and will include hot piri piri chicken burgers (wont forget the firking salad stuff either
> 
> premier inn James? that the gloucester road one? if so it has tgi fridays on site.....lovely women good boooze and great food. and 3 mins from my house
> 
> once i get numbers sorted for who is ordering then i will be taking orders in advance.......anyone eating the meaty mighty hot burger drizzeled with dragons blood special (must complete it without being ill) will either win £50 to donate towards a charity of your choice........or pay a £10 forfeit that will go to a charity of Jamman's choice.


That burger sounds like the one for me 

That dragons blood was awesome last year...

Matthew said don't forget the ribs lol

John


----------



## Gazzer

Duggy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catering done by the one and only gobshite for the south..........moi  will be doing it slightly different this year i hope and will include hot piri piri chicken burgers (wont forget the firking salad stuff either
> 
> premier inn James? that the gloucester road one? if so it has tgi fridays on site.....lovely women good boooze and great food. and 3 mins from my house
> 
> once i get numbers sorted for who is ordering then i will be taking orders in advance.......anyone eating the meaty mighty hot burger drizzeled with dragons blood special (must complete it without being ill) will either win £50 to donate towards a charity of your choice........or pay a £10 forfeit that will go to a charity of Jamman's choice.
> 
> 
> 
> That burger sounds like the one for me
> 
> That dragons blood was awesome last year...
> 
> Matthew said don't forget the ribs lol
> 
> John
Click to expand...

mrs coming again John? will sort mathew out np's bud


----------



## VSPURS

Can you put me down as a non TT runner please?


----------



## c15 ttt

excellent thread.sounds like this meet will be brilliant.


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> Can you put me down as a non TT runner please?


might do


----------



## jamman

c15 ttt said:


> excellent thread.sounds like this meet will be brilliant.


you coming then ?


----------



## VSPURS

jamman said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put me down as a non TT runner please?
> 
> 
> 
> might do
Click to expand...

I didn't think you knew about my Brabus Smart Car!


----------



## Matt B

Ill be in for this. Will make up for having to bail on the pod [smiley=bigcry.gif] glad its earlier in the year.
More than likely staying over the night before too, depends if you and Neil can stay up beyond 10pm - last yr me and lee were propping up the hotel bar on our own.

Matt


----------



## Adam-tt

put me down as a non tt runner 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Ill be in for this. Will make up for having to bail on the pod [smiley=bigcry.gif] glad its earlier in the year.
> More than likely staying over the night before too, depends if you and Neil can stay up beyond 10pm - last yr me and lee were propping up the hotel bar on our own.
> 
> Matt


 8)


----------



## markypoo

Was that £29 each person for a double room????


----------



## jamman

markypoo said:


> Was that £29 each person for a double room????


Nope for the room mate


----------



## Gazzer

markypoo said:


> Was that £29 each person for a double room????


will be per room mark........


----------



## markypoo

Its £62 now 
Must be the amount of hits its had tonight


----------



## jamman

markypoo said:


> Its £62 now
> Must be the amount of hits its had tonight


No it isnt I just checked look again mate


----------



## Gazzer

Matt B said:


> Ill be in for this. Will make up for having to bail on the pod [smiley=bigcry.gif] glad its earlier in the year.
> More than likely staying over the night before too, depends if you and Neil can stay up beyond 10pm - last yr me and lee were propping up the hotel bar on our own.
> 
> Matt


only cos i didnt turn up matt..........never leave a bar till it's empty


----------



## markypoo

I did look again, it says from £29 when you put the date in its £62


----------



## Gazzer

markypoo said:


> I did look again, it says from £29 when you put the date in its £62


go twin bed and share a room...................james and neil just do dbl bed and .........planes trains etc


----------



## Matt B

markypoo said:


> I did look again, it says from £29 when you put the date in its £62


On my screen now 29 squids


----------



## jamman

markypoo said:


> I did look again, it says from £29 when you put the date in its £62


No it gives two options one amendable (£60ish) and one not £29

Come out of it and go in gain OET had trouble earlier but got in ok

PS BOLOX GAZ x


----------



## markypoo

Gazzer said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did look again, it says from £29 when you put the date in its £62
> 
> 
> 
> go twin bed and share a room...................james and neil just do dbl bed and .........planes trains etc
Click to expand...

Well its not that far for me but Id rather have a drink and stay, I dont fancy stuffing my hands in between pillows though


----------



## Gazzer

two LL's noddy


----------



## markypoo

On mine it says £62, £68 amendable :roll:


----------



## Matt B

Hotel booked, 29 squids. On it like a car bonnet


----------



## markypoo

James if its showing £29 for you, book me a room and I'll send you the money by Paypal :wink:


----------



## jamman

markypoo said:


> James if its showing £29 for you, book me a room and I'll send you the money by Paypal :wink:


I will book now


----------



## markypoo

jamman said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> James if its showing £29 for you, book me a room and I'll send you the money by Paypal :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I will book now
Click to expand...

Cheers mate :-*


----------



## cam69

Count me in :smile:


----------



## Gazzer

markypoo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> James if its showing £29 for you, book me a room and I'll send you the money by Paypal :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I will book now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers mate :-*
Click to expand...

Marky........omg m8 you not sharing a room with james and neil????


----------



## jamman

markypoo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> James if its showing £29 for you, book me a room and I'll send you the money by Paypal :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I will book now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers mate :-*
Click to expand...

All done you have a PM


----------



## markypoo

You're a darling checking pm's :wink:


----------



## jamman

markypoo said:


> You're a darling checking pm's :wink:


Before anyone else pipes up no :lol:


----------



## Matt B

James
Domino pizza's seem to be 59 quid on my computer, could you be a luv and order me a large one


----------



## c15 ttt

jamman said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> 
> excellent thread.sounds like this meet will be brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> you coming then ?
Click to expand...

im interested james.will watch this thread and check diary.just to spectate maybe as i come out in a rash if the revs get above 4500.


----------



## Matt B

c15 ttt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> 
> excellent thread.sounds like this meet will be brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> you coming then ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im interested james.will watch this thread and check diary.just to spectate maybe as i come out in a rash if the revs get above 45000.
Click to expand...

45 thousand - what sort of motor you got in there


----------



## markypoo

Just realised I was putting in 8th instead of the 7th [smiley=bomb.gif] :roll: :lol:


----------



## holliett

Count me in!


----------



## JS53MES

miles away from me  Dont count me out though im going to speak to one of my mates about seeing if he's up for the journey.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I'm up for this!

Edit: Should've added 'Southern Softy' and S2.


----------



## smally4

I'll try and make this one as fails to get car mapped in time last time 
But all done now so can ya put me down for south stage1 please


----------



## richyboy

Yeh count me in please just to watch so far unless plans happen?


----------



## Phil_RS

I'll try and make this so put me down as a spectator for now. May have my daughter with me but will know more nearer the time.


----------



## Wak

Pencil me in


----------



## redsilverblue

6 pages already 

Haven't read it all yet, but count me in, probably won't be running (or maybe I will) but definetily will come for a lurk around


----------



## TTsline02

Go on then, put me down  thx for the heads up jamman M x


----------



## neilc

So I make that the following to add James :

TTsline02 MK1 stage 2 North
Redsilverblue Mk1 standard south
Phil_RS TTRS South spectating
Richyboy MK1 Stage 2 south
Smally4 MK1 Stage 2 South
Wak MK1 Stage 1 :wink: south


----------



## jamman

Your lady is providing my pillow :wink:

Im away pretty much all weekend so anyone that needs adding will be done on Sunday.

I will also be adding a small change to the rules it's all about averages this year to make it fair to the North and South runners.

Don't forget to let me know if you are north and south.

Got to go Neil's wife is calling.


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Got to go Neil's wife is calling me a complete and utter idiot. AGAIN .


 :wink:


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> will come for a lurk around


I have something I would like to show you :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

In of course, I know you all couldn't live without me and my antics 








Oh and Gaz and James I will try and bring my Welsh Hottie :wink: 
P.S. Lee, Matt, shes already asked if there will be fosters again :roll: :lol: 
Dont put me down for running a car, that way I wont get abuse if I don't have her and if I do a nice surprise for all!


----------



## Bikerz

Gazzer said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be in for this. Will make up for having to bail on the pod [smiley=bigcry.gif] glad its earlier in the year.
> More than likely staying over the night before too, depends if you and Neil can stay up beyond 10pm - last yr me and lee were propping up the hotel bar on our own.
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> only cos i didnt turn up matt..........never leave a bar till it's empty
Click to expand...

Only cos you have me to prop you up on the way to the car! I will be coming friday night do too with a lady that will drink you all under the table!


----------



## jamman

Good news Sheldon will be a blast

Looking forward to seeing my favourite Welsh hottie (apart from Charlotte Church)


----------



## cam69

Im south


----------



## Guzi

I think i'll come but only for some of Gazzers chorizo hotdogs this time


----------



## redsilverblue

Well done James for organising this, by the way


----------



## neilc

redsilverblue said:


> Well done James for organising this, by the way


Don't go thanking him , he loves it and it will give him a bigger head :roll: :wink:


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Well done James for organising this, by the way


You're most welcome.

I have special sausage just for you ..... :-*


----------



## Matt B

Matt sline is running bt you know so he may win stage 2 comp ha ha


----------



## TT SMITHY

Put me down please jamman :wink:

Running a Hybrid so category of my own ?? :lol:

South

Cheers


----------



## markypoo

Markyblobepooo..................Well thats one way of putting me on the list :lol: 
Im still not on the saloon night list, come on James if you're going to organise something do it properly :roll:


----------



## jamman

Ok boys here's an update its family evening for me tonight, I'm out with the Norfolk posse on the razz tomorrow and then a TT Meet on Sunday so I will update everyone and everything Sunday evening, have a great weekend people.


----------



## jamman

jamman said:


> Ok boys here's an update its family evening for me tonight, I'm out with the Norfolk posse on the razz tomorrow and then a TT Meet on Sunday so I will update everyone and everything Sunday evening, have a great weekend people.


ps it was supposed to say blonde not blobe.


----------



## Duggy

I'm south by the way


----------



## Gazzer

markypoo said:


> Markyblobepooo..................Well thats one way of putting me on the list :lol:
> Im still not on the saloon night list, come on James if you're going to organise something do it properly :roll:


He is more interested in brown nosing Neil mark lol, oh and redsilvers bum lol


----------



## Dingabell

Hi James
I will be attending but won't be running my car sorry.
Hotel booked see you there.

Cheers Colin


----------



## Gazzer

Guzi said:


> I think i'll come but only for some of Gazzers chorizo hotdogs this time


Top man Guzi I like this guy


----------



## holliett

Matt B said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell stranger, hows the car ?
Click to expand...

Hahaha  yeah alls well! He's having a makeover as we speak!

Gazzer- sounds good! Hahah if it's anything like our good ol' English summer weather, I'll be wearing my joggers and hoodie!


----------



## richyboy

All booked in this year I've got a twin room lol  can't wait just hope for good weather!!!


----------



## V6RUL

Maybe able to come down again but has cost me brownie points with Julie, hopefully she won't be going.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope this year Neil and James aren't tired after doing miles of driving again
> 
> 
> 
> Cant believe you fell for that one, "were going to bed early cos we are tired" yeah right lol. James got up early to go and clean his car at the jetwash - feeling dirty James [smiley=gossip.gif] mu ha ha ha ha ha
Click to expand...

James did 587 miles in one day I will be there at the bitter end this time.


----------



## richyboy

Haha ok James hope so this time. To be fair you did have a long day!


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope this year Neil and James aren't tired after doing miles of driving again
> 
> 
> 
> Cant believe you fell for that one, "were going to bed early cos we are tired" yeah right lol. James got up early to go and clean his car at the jetwash - feeling dirty James [smiley=gossip.gif] mu ha ha ha ha ha
Click to expand...

True :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

E3 YOB said:


> James goes to bed early every RR day. The first one he went to bed before 10pm. :lol:
> 
> I'll be at the bar with Matt and Lee then


OI and me :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

V6RUL said:


> Maybe able to come down again but has cost me brownie points with Julie, hopefully she won't be going.. :lol:
> Steve


Steve, the shopping in cheltenham is fantastic m8ee..........will keep her happy and ya wallet empty i fear :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Jamesie-waymsie, put me down as a shandy-sipping Southern softie, non-running. 

Unless Damien comes along and RRs > 285, in which case I'll run after him. :wink:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Jamesie-waymsie, put me down as a shandy-sipping Southern softie, non-running.
> 
> Unless Damien comes along and RRs > 285, in which case I'll run after him. :wink:


I will put you down FB and you are running as is Dammo the budgie smuggler


----------



## jamman

So I can keep on top of things I will ask a mod from time to time to prune the posts no offence intended.


----------



## neilc

17 cars running and only little old me in a MK2 :?


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> 17 cars running and only little old me in a MK2 :?


You are running last as well.


----------



## Matt B

What power is the rs running neil?


----------



## neilc

Matt B said:


> What power is the rs running neil?


About 410-420 with the same in torque Matt


----------



## redsilverblue

neilc said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Markyblobepooo..................Well thats one way of putting me on the list :lol:
> Im still not on the saloon night list, come on James if you're going to organise something do it properly :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> He is more interested in brown nosing Neil mark lol, oh and redsilvers bum lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called friendship Gaz , you should try it sometime :wink:
Click to expand...

Exactly, I still remember the taste of that bacon baguette James kindly shared with me on ADI day


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Exactly, I still remember the taste of that bacon baguette James kindly shared with me on ADI day


   :wink:


----------



## Matt B

neilc said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> What power is the rs running neil?
> 
> 
> 
> About 410-420 with the same in torque Matt
Click to expand...

Sweet,can you take me for a spin it it on the day 

James - dont get jealous [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Matt B

redsilverblue said:
 

> Exactly, I still remember the taste of that bacon baguette James kindly shared with me on ADI day


Could have been worse


----------



## Gazzer

Matt B said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, I still remember the taste of that bacon baguette James kindly shared with me on ADI day
> 
> 
> 
> Could have been worse
Click to expand...

was just thinking the same Matt lol...........mind for a woman of 5 stone she can sure eat and not put an ounce on!!!! james just looks at another cream cake and ooooops its another chin lol.........ok i know, get ya coat!!!!


----------



## J•RED

Hi guys and girls, are the numbers full yet for this event? I was outside the Powerstation this morning and looks a decent place! Only want to pop along for a couple of hours and have a gawp, not really thinking of putting her on the rollers yet as still standard, mind that could change in a few months


----------



## jamman

J•RED said:


> Hi guys and girls, are the numbers full yet for this event? I was outside the Powerstation this morning and looks a decent place! Only want to pop along for a couple of hours and have a gawp, not really thinking of putting her on the rollers yet as still standard, mind that could change in a few months


No more the merrier mate, come along and say hi.


----------



## J•RED

jamman said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys and girls, are the numbers full yet for this event? I was outside the Powerstation this morning and looks a decent place! Only want to pop along for a couple of hours and have a gawp, not really thinking of putting her on the rollers yet as still standard, mind that could change in a few months
> 
> 
> 
> No more the merrier mate, come along and say hi.
Click to expand...

Certainly will, cheers 

J


----------



## Duggy

neilc said:


> 17 cars running and only little old me in a MK2 :?


One more than last year then Neil... :wink:

The mk2 guys don't seem to go in for this sort of thing :?

John


----------



## E3 YOB

Duggy said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 cars running and only little old me in a MK2 :?
> 
> 
> 
> One more than last year then Neil... :wink:
> 
> The mk2 guys don't seem to go in for this sort of thing :?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

That's because they don't mod.....

they accessorise :lol:


----------



## Duggy

E3 YOB said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 cars running and only little old me in a MK2 :?
> 
> 
> 
> One more than last year then Neil... :wink:
> 
> The mk2 guys don't seem to go in for this sort of thing :?
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they don't mod.....
> 
> they accessorise :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## jamman

I've managed to bugger up the first post I will sort it over the weekend


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> I've managed to bugger up the first post I will sort it over the weekend


Yeah you have , my car is still showing as a TDI [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## millepeed

hi james
we there, will book hotel tonight when i get home, something to look forward to.
cheers
vince


----------



## neilc

millepeed said:


> hi james
> we there, will book hotel tonight when i get home, something to look forward to.
> cheers
> vince


Hey , u coming then Vince.... 

Looking like a great weekend. 8)


----------



## millepeed

neilc said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi james
> we there, will book hotel tonight when i get home, something to look forward to.
> cheers
> vince
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , u coming then Vince....
> 
> Looking like a great weekend. 8)
Click to expand...

yes neil lilla and myself looking forward to it
ps have pm you.


----------



## tonksy26

I now might have to cancel this  gutted

Go on holiday on the 8th but not sure of the flight time atm so if I do come then can I be one of the first to run ?

Hoping the flight is late sat night but I haven't booked it so not sure atm. If I can ill come down in the morning. Hang around as long as possible then head up home ready for my jollys.


----------



## millepeed

hi buds 
cant find it for 29quid m8 cheepest is 42smackers unless im missing somthing or havnot put the correct hotel in someone anyone need ya help
or i just tell the wife we sleepin in the car :roll:


----------



## jamman

http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/CHET ... am-central

Looks like its gone up a little £42 now


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> I now might have to cancel this  gutted
> 
> Go on holiday on the 8th but not sure of the flight time atm so if I do come then can I be one of the first to run ?
> 
> Hoping the flight is late sat night but I haven't booked it so not sure atm. If I can ill come down in the morning. Hang around as long as possible then head up home ready for my jollys.


Try and make it mate it's fun no egos no clique just plenty of piss taking.


----------



## Gazzer

havn't heard from tony or rich yet james.......could be a biggie m8


----------



## millepeed

hotel booked. 
james will be there friday but spectating on saturday.


----------



## ades tt 180

Ill pop down too...and ill go on the rollers...looks like its gonna be a good meet...is there an award for the least power? 
Whoops...forgot to add stage 1 but dont know if im a northerner with a whippet n flat cap or a southern shandy drinking softy?


----------



## jamman

Good Lad


----------



## silverback77

James

Put me down for just saturday and i wont be running and any chance my dad can come down in his Z4?


----------



## jamman

silverback77 said:


> James
> 
> Put me down for just saturday and i wont be running and any chance my dad can come down in his Z4?


Of course he can does he want to run or just spectate ?


----------



## silverback77

jamman said:


> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> James
> 
> Put me down for just saturday and i wont be running and any chance my dad can come down in his Z4?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he can does he want to run or just spectate ?
Click to expand...

Just spectate.

Thanks James


----------



## neilc

silverback77 said:


> James
> 
> Put me down for just saturday and i wont be running and any chance my dad can come down in his Z4?


Kris , Kris , kris , get that V6 on the rollers :wink:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> silverback77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> James
> 
> Put me down for just saturday and i wont be running and any chance my dad can come down in his Z4?
> 
> 
> 
> Kris , Kris , kris , get that V6 on the rollers :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeah pussy run [smiley=argue.gif] :wink:


----------



## Rocketr

I'll be there, may even run it standard


----------



## tonksy26

It's a no from me big man  flight is half 2 so leaving the house at 11 so no point in going all that way for half an hour.

Still hopfully make 2014 !!!


----------



## Bucky

This looks a good event.....not sure I want to put the old girl on the rollers but would love to see everyone's ride and mods 

Any space?


----------



## jamman

Rocketr you are on the list

Tonsky pffffttt enjoy your holiday bud

Bucky everyone welcome mate come down


----------



## V6RUL

Think VSPURS needs to delete his post from this morning.

Thread is now working again..
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Think VSPURS needs to delete his post from this morning.
> 
> Thread is now working again..
> Steve


You on the right thread Steve I can't see any post ?


----------



## V6RUL

Steve added a post this morning that hung up the thread.
Its all ok now.
Steve


----------



## Sarah_casper

Add me please!

I'll be coming from Leicester... So I'm Middle lol

Will be going on the rollers too


----------



## jamman

Sarah_casper said:


> Add me please!
> 
> I'll be coming from Leicester... So I'm Middle lol
> 
> Will be going on the rollers too


 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

> Add me please!
> 
> I'll be coming from Leicester... So I'm Middle lol
> 
> Will be going on the rollers too












Maybe take them out before you get there


----------



## V6RUL

:lol:


----------



## millepeed

James put us on the list will be there Friday and been given the go ahead to run on the rollers  
what time you getting there on the Friday.


----------



## jamman

millepeed said:


> James put us on the list will be there Friday and been given the go ahead to run on the rollers
> what time you getting there on the Friday.


Good man Friday will be fun is fit girlie coming with you ?


----------



## millepeed

jamman said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> James put us on the list will be there Friday and been given the go ahead to run on the rollers
> what time you getting there on the Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Good man Friday will be fun is fit girlie coming with you ?
Click to expand...

hi james yes fit girlie is there too and looking forward to it. friday night anyway heehee


----------



## Gazzer

not 100% certain yet James, but i think i am going to have to cry out on this one i am afraid bud. will let you know for certain next week boss man.


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> not 100% certain yet James, but i think i am going to have to cry out on this one i am afraid bud. will let you know for certain next week boss man.


no worries Gaz


----------



## Matt B

Gazzer said:


> not 100% certain yet James, but i think i am going to have to cry out on this one i am afraid bud. will let you know for certain next week boss man.


Goddammit - I only drive down for the burgers


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> not 100% certain yet James, but i think i am going to have to cry out on this one i am afraid bud. will let you know for certain next week boss man.
> 
> 
> 
> Goddammit - I only drive down for the burgers
Click to expand...

You mean Lee only drives you down for the burgers


----------



## Duggy

Gazzer said:


> not 100% certain yet James, but i think i am going to have to cry out on this one i am afraid bud. will let you know for certain next week boss man.


Oh no......

Matthew will be [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

He only goes for your BBQ

John


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> not 100% certain yet James, but i think i am going to have to cry out on this one i am afraid bud. will let you know for certain next week boss man.
> 
> 
> 
> Goddammit - I only drive down for the burgers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Lee only drives you down for the burgers
Click to expand...

U cheeky swine :evil: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> not 100% certain yet James, but i think i am going to have to cry out on this one i am afraid bud. will let you know for certain next week boss man.


Balls, balls, bigger balls.

I want burgers, Gazz :?


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> not 100% certain yet James, but i think i am going to have to cry out on this one i am afraid bud. will let you know for certain next week boss man.
> 
> 
> 
> Balls, balls, bigger balls.
> 
> I want burgers, Gazz :?
Click to expand...

Well persuade him :wink:


----------



## Sarah_casper

Just a heads up... We are staying here (mainly because I want the spa lol)

http://m.wowcher.co.uk/mt/www.wowcher.c ... etails=yes

It's only £39 with 1 day left on the offer... Including breakfast too - bargain!


----------



## cam69

Can you put me down as stage 2 now :smile:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman

cam69 said:


> Can you put me down as stage 2 now :smile:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Will do mate


----------



## jamman

Sarah_casper said:


> Just a heads up... We are staying here (mainly because I want the spa lol) .....


Have a great time but we are all staying in the hotel below.

http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/CHET ... am-central

The night before is a bit of a tradition now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up... We are staying here (mainly because I want the spa lol) .....
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time but we are all staying in the hotel below.
> 
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/CHET ... am-central
> 
> The night before is a bit of a tradition now :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

A tradition of early nights ..........lol


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up... We are staying here (mainly because I want the spa lol) .....
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time but we are all staying in the hotel below.
> 
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/CHET ... am-central
> 
> The night before is a bit of a tradition now :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tradition of early nights ..........lol
Click to expand...

Bollocks, I told you I had driven 1000000 miles that day....... [smiley=argue.gif] :-*


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time but we are all staying in the hotel below.
> 
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/CHET ... am-central
> 
> The night before is a bit of a tradition now :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> A tradition of early nights ..........lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bollocks, I told you I had driven 1000000 miles that day....... [smiley=argue.gif] :-*
Click to expand...

I know mate lol, u must have done cos u looked like shyte


----------



## jamman




----------



## richyboy

Haha nice one Matt, poor old James!


----------



## redsilverblue

Sounds like an insufficient amount of alcohol was consumed that evening :lol:


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Sounds like an insufficient amount of alcohol was consumed that evening :lol:


Are you "coming" for the night :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue

Next time :-*


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Next time :-*


Chicken :-*


----------



## Gazzer

Sarah_casper said:


> Just a heads up... We are staying here (mainly because I want the spa lol)
> 
> http://m.wowcher.co.uk/mt/www.wowcher.c ... etails=yes
> 
> It's only £39 with 1 day left on the offer... Including breakfast too - bargain!


we used to have our work do's there.......flipping expensive i can tell you lol.


----------



## Gazzer

i got rejected on my interview for week end work so is still on James if that's ok bud? tbh work has picked up slightly and i may not now need to find other employment to keep things afloat  (touch wood)


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> i got rejected on my interview for week end work so is still on James if that's ok bud? tbh work has picked up slightly and i may not now need to find other employment to keep things afloat  (touch wood)


Good news Gaz


----------



## Gazzer

cheers bud has been scary times tbh


----------



## Duggy

Excellent news Gaz


----------



## neilc

richyboy said:


> Haha nice one Matt, poor old James!


It was all in a good cause :wink: It was flipping tiring though I have to admit and then to be kept up all night with James snoring so loudly , well it took me a week to recover :lol:


----------



## richyboy

neilc said:


> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha nice one Matt, poor old James!
> 
> 
> 
> It was all in a good cause :wink: It was flipping tiring though I have to admit and then to be kept up all night with James snoring so loudly , well it took me a week to recover :lol:
Click to expand...

At least this time you two haven't got to drive half way round England ! But still have to put up with the snoring tho


----------



## Gazzer

just had a chat with Rob.........T3rbo and he is hoping to make it this year and Kev aka Diverat is coming apparently also.


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> just had a chat with Rob.........T3rbo and he is hoping to make it this year and Kev aka Diverat is coming apparently also.


Kev has had a PM about this waiting for him from 7th March 

I miss him [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## richyboy

What's happened to Kev? Where has he been?


----------



## OeTT

spoke to Kev, not too long ago. combination of hols and working away. I'll ring him at the weekend for a catchup.
Hope Kev & Robb are coming, that will be 3 cars up from Sunny Devon


----------



## Gazzer

James........i do love your new sig m8, frase been busy again ehh (talented lad indeed)


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> James........i do love your new sig m8, frase been busy again ehh (talented lad indeed)


Anyone involved just contact (PM) him and you will get one.

I like his banners each year always different


----------



## Mondo

DB, aren't you South? :?


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> DB, aren't you South? :?


I tend to change each year so I can argue with a fresh lot of people. :wink:

Think I was North last year and we lost so I got to moan and you know that makes me happy. :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Ah, so you're a bit AC/DC on that front, eh? Just as long as that's the only side you don't switch to/fro on. :-*


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> DB, aren't you South? :?
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to change each year so I can argue with a fresh lot of people. :wink:
> 
> Think I was North last year and we lost so I got to moan and you know that makes me happy. :lol:
Click to expand...

Looks like, darling, we are not blood related (this year) :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Ah shit; but _we_ are. 

:lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Mondo said:


> Ah shit; but _we_ are.
> 
> :lol:


I thought I was out! but they pulled me back in


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Looks like, darling, we are not blood related (this year) :lol:


Good :wink: :-* :-*


----------



## Gazzer

James, as it is your gig this year and don't go over board on it......please. what ideas have you got for the BBQ that you want or want your guests to be offered m8 (just so i can guage interest and get prices on)


----------



## E3 YOB

Gazzer said:


> James, as it is your gig this year and don't go over board on it......please. what ideas have you got for the BBQ that you want or want your guests to be offered m8 (just so i can guage interest and get prices on)


  expensive mistake asking James what food he wants Gaz!


----------



## Mondo

Ha-ha; the return of SausageRollGate.


----------



## Gazzer

E3 YOB said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> James, as it is your gig this year and don't go over board on it......please. what ideas have you got for the BBQ that you want or want your guests to be offered m8 (just so i can guage interest and get prices on)
> 
> 
> 
> expensive mistake asking James what food he wants Gaz!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: oh very quick Frase


----------



## jamman

I actually think I might have lost some weight looking at that picture :wink: :lol: :lol:

So.....

Burgers and Hot Dogs LOTS OF THEM ALL FOR ME..... :-* :-* :-*

Off to work now laterz x


----------



## redsilverblue

E3 YOB said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> James, as it is your gig this year and don't go over board on it......please. what ideas have you got for the BBQ that you want or want your guests to be offered m8 (just so i can guage interest and get prices on)
> 
> 
> 
> expensive mistake asking James what food he wants Gaz!
Click to expand...

 There's always a wild side to an innocent face :lol:

Funny pic :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

I'm going to try and get up for this. Won't run on the RR as I have plenty of wooden spoons already! :lol: But up for meeting a few more members and should be a good crack


----------



## Gazzer

Brendanb86 said:


> I'm going to try and get up for this. Won't run on the RR as I have plenty of wooden spoons already! :lol: But up for meeting a few more members and should be a good crack


bring some blings then Brendan for all to see first hand on quality, and be prepared for a slagging......just cos we can :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong

Put me down for the time being James. 

Mark 1 - stage 2 South.

Even if it's just to sample Gastro Gazzer's burgers!


----------



## jamman

Nilesong said:


> Put me down for the time being James.
> 
> Mark 1 - stage 2 South.
> 
> Even if it's just to sample Gastro Gazzer's burgers!


GOOD MAN been tooo long


----------



## neilc

E3 YOB said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> James, as it is your gig this year and don't go over board on it......please. what ideas have you got for the BBQ that you want or want your guests to be offered m8 (just so i can guage interest and get prices on)
> 
> 
> 
> expensive mistake asking James what food he wants Gaz!
Click to expand...

The funniest thing is I took that picture whilst doing 90mph on the motorway , but I just couldn't help myself. Had to get my own back for the snoring :wink:


----------



## caney

neilc said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> James, as it is your gig this year and don't go over board on it......please. what ideas have you got for the BBQ that you want or want your guests to be offered m8 (just so i can guage interest and get prices on)
> 
> 
> 
> expensive mistake asking James what food he wants Gaz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funniest thing is I took that picture whilst doing 90mph on the motorway , but I just couldn't help myself. Had to get my own back for the snoring :wink:
Click to expand...

Did you make then sausage rolls as well Neil :lol:


----------



## jamman

Just for the record I don't even like fecking sausage rolls


----------



## Duggy

Gazzer said:


> James, as it is your gig this year and don't go over board on it......please. what ideas have you got for the BBQ that you want or want your guests to be offered m8 (just so i can guage interest and get prices on)


It doesn't matter Gaz, as long as we have Dragons blood to top them... [smiley=bomb.gif]

John


----------



## redsilverblue

Mondo said:


> Ah shit; but _we_ are.
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:

I hope you won't be shy and will say hi this year, I've not managed to put your face to your car/name, yet


----------



## Mondo

Deal. You'll be easy to spot; you'll be the one with Gazzer & DB close behind.


----------



## jamman

]
Mondo (on the right)


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> ]
> Mondo (on the right)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bring out the gimp...


----------



## Mondo

Not enough studs/zips for me. :?

:roll:


----------



## Duggy

redsilverblue said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah shit; but _we_ are.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I hope you won't be shy and will say hi this year, I've not managed to put your face to your car/name, yet
Click to expand...

Are you on the rollers this year Vaiva?

John


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Just for the record I don't even like fecking sausages


You liar............................... Who was it who snuck a bag full of sausage rolls into the hotel room at ADI :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Just for the record I don't even like fecking sausages


coff ya liar, you had two at last RR.


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record I don't even like fecking sausages
> 
> 
> 
> coff ya liar, you had two at last RR.
Click to expand...

Altered it to sausage rolls :lol:

and I only had one


----------



## millepeed

sorry james had to show lilla this pic of you and she said "chunk the 2nd" i said why the 2nd , she said look in the mirror.  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

we could get Frase to do a forum calendar shoot with vaiva Hollie and Danielle maybe James.........RR birds and their rides?


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> we could get Frase to do a forum calendar shoot with vaiva Hollie and Danielle maybe James.........RR birds and their rides?


I'm willing to be used for the sake of art.

Once you've had fat you never go back :wink:

Or

Something like that   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> we could get Frase to do a forum calendar shoot with vaiva Hollie and Danielle maybe James.........RR birds and their rides?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to be used for the sake of art.
> 
> Once you've had fat you never go back :wink:
> 
> Or
> 
> Something like that   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

That was really an image I didn't want in my head... :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

Duggy said:


> Are you on the rollers this year Vaiva?
> 
> John


Nah, I doubt I will bother  I only had my TT on the rollers because of Mr. Burrows' comments about my car note being able to even move the rollers


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on the rollers this year Vaiva?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I doubt I will bother  I only had my TT on the rollers because of Mr. Burrows' comments about my car note being able to even move the rollers
Click to expand...

only cos you want to stay with me and my big meat hun


----------



## Matt B

redsilverblue said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on the rollers this year Vaiva?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I doubt I will bother  I only had my TT on the rollers because of Mr. Burrows' comments about my car note being able to even move the rollers
Click to expand...

As if I would say something like that lol. But if you will run your TT on lighter fluid then dont blame me  :-*


----------



## Duggy

Matt B said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on the rollers this year Vaiva?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I doubt I will bother  I only had my TT on the rollers because of Mr. Burrows' comments about my car note being able to even move the rollers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if I would say something like that lol. But if you will run your TT on lighter fluid then dont blame me  :-*
Click to expand...

I couldn't afford to run mine on lighter fuel, my zippo only does 20 to the gallon lol


----------



## redsilverblue

Matt B said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on the rollers this year Vaiva?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I doubt I will bother  I only had my TT on the rollers because of Mr. Burrows' comments about my car note being able to even move the rollers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if I would say something like that lol. But if you will run your TT on lighter fluid then dont blame me  :-*
Click to expand...

Lighter fluid hahaaaa :lol: :lol:

My car runs on petrol only, 'alrite'? :lol: Times have changed, don't drive as much these days, any overtime I do, I do remotely in the comfort of my own sofa  :-* :-*


----------



## Matt B

redsilverblue said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if I would say something like that lol. But if you will run your TT on lighter fluid then dont blame me  :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Lighter fluid hahaaaa :lol: :lol:
> 
> My car runs on petrol only, 'alrite'? :lol: Times have changed, don't drive as much these days, any overtime I do, I do remotely in the comfort of my own sofa  :-* :-*
Click to expand...

You working on those naughty phone lines eh :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

Matt B said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if I would say something like that lol. But if you will run your TT on lighter fluid then dont blame me  :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Lighter fluid hahaaaa :lol: :lol:
> 
> My car runs on petrol only, 'alrite'? :lol: Times have changed, don't drive as much these days, any overtime I do, I do remotely in the comfort of my own sofa  :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You working on those naughty phone lines eh :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes, call me on 999 :lol:


----------



## Matt B

redsilverblue said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lighter fluid hahaaaa :lol: :lol:
> 
> My car runs on petrol only, 'alrite'? :lol: Times have changed, don't drive as much these days, any overtime I do, I do remotely in the comfort of my own sofa  :-* :-*
> 
> 
> 
> You working on those naughty phone lines eh :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, call me on 999 :lol:
Click to expand...

Mmmmm, what service do you require sir ...........................


----------



## redsilverblue

Matt B said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, call me on 999 :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm, what service do you require sir ...........................
Click to expand...

Direct dial - ext. 327 :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

popped round to power station yesterday on way back from northway and car park is half full of cars for sale......parking may be a problem this year James :?


----------



## Matt B

OK folks, I am sorry to announce that due to some family commitments I can no longer make this event.

I do have a twin room at the Premier Inn that is bought and paid for, so if anyone wants to go for the saloon night before and hasnt been able to get a room then please get in touch and I am sure we can work something out so that you get a bargain stay.

Gutted I cant go, but its not all bad news as I will be on a holiday with my extended family instead.

Have a good one. I will go to awesome instead and post a graph for you all to laugh at


----------



## jamman

Sorry Matt Awesomes rollers don't cut it Tony and Steve go there and you know they cheat :wink:

Family come first mate


----------



## jamman

On a positive note Badger Bill is coming to play.


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Sorry Matt Awesomes rollers don't cut it Tony and Steve go there and you know they cheat :wink:
> 
> Family come first mate


Thanks bud. I am sure we will get together at another one of this years events and I will buy you a pint.


----------



## redsilverblue

Owww Matt B  I was going to bring you a jawbreaker candy :lol: :wink:


----------



## neilc

That's a shame Matt  I was looking forward to my TDI Mk2 making greater numbers than your BT car :wink:


----------



## Matt B

neilc said:


> That's a shame Matt  I was looking forward to my TDI Mk2 making greater numbers than your BT car :wink:


Erm, if by that you mean your mk2 RS then I am absolutely positive you would have made bigger numbers than me.

I am a bit gutted but having a family holiday with my extended family is really important to me this year so its a small sacrifice to make. Plus we have rented an amazing chateau in France so its not like i wont be having fun. Make sure you all text me the numbers as they come through.

Really do hope to catch up with some of my southern buddies soon though - maybe at a forthcoming trackday


----------



## TT SMITHY

Regretfully i will not be able to attend this now  really disappointed but hope ya,ll
have a good day !

cheers


----------



## Gazzer

thats a shame smithy.........i had planned some B&Q plumbing style burgers for you :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

TT SMITHY said:


> Regretfully i will not be able to attend this now  really disappointed but hope ya,ll
> have a good day !
> 
> cheers


Daz is it just cos your car won't be ready by then?

--------------------------------------------------------------

Matt sorry to hear you are not coming. We are destined never to get to the same events :lol:

Family comes first and if this weather doesn't get better so I can get some time on the car I won't be there either :lol:


----------



## TT SMITHY

E3 YOB said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regretfully i will not be able to attend this now  really disappointed but hope ya,ll
> have a good day !
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Daz is it just cos your car won't be ready by then?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Matt sorry to hear you are not coming. We are destined never to get to the same events :lol:
> 
> Family comes first and if this weather doesn't get better so I can get some time on the car I won't be there either :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi Frase unfortunately build has come to a stand still iv have had so much going on
but may resume end of the month hopefully

Cheers


----------



## neilc

Hmmmmm looks worrying for my figures....... 

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=326864


----------



## Duggy

neilc said:


> Hmmmmm looks worrying for my figures.......
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=326864


Mmmm, read that earlier :?

John


----------



## jamman

Just been chatting to Sheldon (Bikerz) he's confirmed they are both coming down.


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Just been chatting to Sheldon (Bikerz) he's confirmed they are both coming down.


and???? come on i spoke to him also james......what other news did he say?


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been chatting to Sheldon (Bikerz) he's confirmed they are both coming down.
> 
> 
> 
> and???? come on i spoke to him also james......what other news did he say?
Click to expand...

Nothing mate that I can remember


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been chatting to Sheldon (Bikerz) he's confirmed they are both coming down.
> 
> 
> 
> and???? come on i spoke to him also james......what other news did he say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing mate that I can remember
Click to expand...

ok i'll be a spoilsport and blab it out!!!! (as usual) his TT is being picked up after all of the work 1st week of june and will be coming for this event. now his statement last year as i recall it was "to make the fastest TT ever" so not sure if he has said he is running or not? maybe he will leave it until the day and see what the likes of steve Frase and the other big guns get before deciding. firkin bold statement though 8)


----------



## jamman

Oh yeah he mentioned collecting the car that's why he's now on the list  :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Oh yeah he mentioned collecting the car that's why he's now on the list  :lol:


TWAT [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah he mentioned collecting the car that's why he's now on the list  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> TWAT [smiley=argue.gif]
Click to expand...

Agreed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

24. BIKERZ Audi Mk1 TT BT/HYBRID/LPG/REDEX Ltd Edition

:lol: oh james you are a bad boy at times, will sort a poll out for food next week or you just want me to do same as last year m8? oh yeah if poss when you next speak to PS mr dirk diggler, can you ask if it is ok to run an extension lead for a kettle and i will also supply hot drinks m8.


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> 24. BIKERZ Audi Mk1 TT BT/HYBRID/LPG/REDEX Ltd Edition
> 
> :lol: oh james you are a bad boy at times, will sort a poll out for food next week or you just want me to do same as last year m8? oh yeah if poss when you next speak to PS mr dirk diggler, can you ask if it is ok to run an extension lead for a kettle and i will also supply hot drinks m8.


You did this the very first year and now you are asking if you can connect an extension lead? What's the matter, Gazz? :lol:


----------



## Duggy

Gazzer said:


> 24. BIKERZ Audi Mk1 TT BT/HYBRID/LPG/REDEX Ltd Edition
> 
> :lol: oh james you are a bad boy at times, will sort a poll out for food next week or you just want me to do same as last year m8? oh yeah if poss when you next speak to PS mr dirk diggler, can you ask if it is ok to run an extension lead for a kettle and i will also supply hot drinks m8.


I've ordered good weather mate, you can use it to power a fridge 

John


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 24. BIKERZ Audi Mk1 TT BT/HYBRID/LPG/REDEX Ltd Edition
> 
> :lol: oh james you are a bad boy at times, will sort a poll out for food next week or you just want me to do same as last year m8? oh yeah if poss when you next speak to PS mr dirk diggler, can you ask if it is ok to run an extension lead for a kettle and i will also supply hot drinks m8.
> 
> 
> 
> You did this the very first year and now you are asking if you can connect an extension lead? What's the matter, Gazz? :lol:
Click to expand...

oooooooooh stroppy madam!!!! i didnt supply drinks the first year hun only food xx


----------



## Gazzer

Duggy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 24. BIKERZ Audi Mk1 TT BT/HYBRID/LPG/REDEX Ltd Edition
> 
> :lol: oh james you are a bad boy at times, will sort a poll out for food next week or you just want me to do same as last year m8? oh yeah if poss when you next speak to PS mr dirk diggler, can you ask if it is ok to run an extension lead for a kettle and i will also supply hot drinks m8.
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered good weather mate, you can use it to power a fridge
> 
> John
Click to expand...

if and i say if the weather is hot i do have a small fridge to bring for cold drinks instead................redbulls for the night afters john lol


----------



## Duggy

Might need a cold drink if that dragons blood challenge is still on [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol:

John


----------



## Gazzer

Duggy said:


> Might need a cold drink if that dragons blood challenge is still on [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol:
> 
> John


Sorry John, I missed answering your post. [smiley=argue.gif] 

Richard from power station came in today for a job he wants done, asked if ok to run an extension cable and yes np's as long as I sort him a burger :? 
I am unable to supply millions of cups, so I would ask that those attending and wanting a hot drink bring a cup along please. I will supply tea and coffee along with sugar oh and milk <-----moo juice moooooo mooooo. (Talents wasted here)


----------



## jamman

We will have to have a chat soon to sort payment out for the food etc so you don't lose out like last year Gaz.


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> We will have to have a chat soon to sort payment out for the food etc so you don't lose out like last year Gaz.


easiest way is everyone coming wanting food & drinks they pay up front bud to you when paying their deposits.


----------



## guzzi

can you put us down as spectators please.
Cheers Norm.


----------



## jamman

guzzi said:


> can you put us down as spectators please.
> Cheers Norm.


See you there Norm more the merrier mate


----------



## Matt B

Still gutted about missing this


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Still gutted about missing this


Why your car missed the last 2 as well might as well make it three

PUSSY :wink: :-*


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still gutted about missing this
> 
> 
> 
> Why your car missed the last 2 as well might as well make it three
> 
> PUSSY :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

Bastard. I will go local and enter a graph by post


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still gutted about missing this
> 
> 
> 
> Why your car missed the last 2 as well might as well make it three
> 
> PUSSY :wink: :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bastard. I will go local and enter a graph by post
Click to expand...

You mean cheat like Tony and Steve at Autograph :wink: :wink:

Scouse cheater cheater lemon eater :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Lmao - I don't need to cheat. My name ain't Suarez ya know ...... Lol


----------



## V6RUL

[/quote]You mean cheat like Tony and Steve at Autograph :wink: [/quote]

Oi, heard that..me and Tony use Awesomes
Steve


----------



## jamman

You mean cheat like Tony and Steve at Autograph :wink: [/quote]

Oi, heard that..me and Tony use Awesomes
Steve[/quote]

My mistake I did mean Awesome Steve sorry mate :lol:

Tony is very quiet these days has he sold his TT :?:


----------



## V6RUL

Tony has been otherwise occupied and other priorities have taken over, at least for the time being.I cannot say anymore as its not my place to comment directly..
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Tony has been otherwise occupied and other priorities have taken over, at least for the time being.I cannot say anymore as its not my place to comment directly..
> Steve


As long as he's ok send him my regards if you speak to him mate


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony has been otherwise occupied and other priorities have taken over, at least for the time being.I cannot say anymore as its not my place to comment directly..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> As long as he's ok send him my regards if you speak to him mate
Click to expand...

I think Tony has been knocked for six at the moment, but will turn up when he's ready.
Steve


----------



## Gazzer

Little birdy tells me it's a 9 month thing. :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Gazzer said:


> Little birdy tells me it's a 9 month thing. :roll:


 :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

V6RUL said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little birdy tells me it's a 9 month thing. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

wonder if we will be seeing a for sale add soon steve lol


----------



## V6RUL

Should be ok as they are a 2 car family.
Steve


----------



## neilc

Gazzer said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little birdy tells me it's a 9 month thing. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wonder if we will be seeing a for sale add soon steve lol
Click to expand...

He wont sell the baby that quickly Gary , a few more months of sleepless nights though and who knows :lol:


----------



## jamman

Will be liaising* with Gaz this week (maybe) about how we are going to pay him for the food.

He lost out last time and this must not happen again. 

* look the word up Gaz


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Will be liaising* with Gaz this week (maybe) about how we are going to pay him for the food.
> 
> He lost out last time and this must not happen again.
> 
> * look the word up Gaz


Twat!!!!!  ok James after our phone call it will be easier if you colllect the bucks for the food in advance and give me the numbers bud. Tea and coffee will be there on the day and will be £1 per person first come first served until all gone....please be aware I CANNOT supply cups so bring a mug with you please if you want a brew or a caffeine kick.
( no cheap coffee I promise James) :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be liaising* with Gaz this week (maybe) about how we are going to pay him for the food.
> 
> He lost out last time and this must not happen again.
> 
> * look the word up Gaz
> 
> 
> 
> Twat!!!!!  ok James after our phone call it will be easier if you colllect the bucks for the food in advance and give me the numbers bud. Tea and coffee will be there on the day and will be £1 per person first come first served until all gone....please be aware I CANNOT supply cups so bring a mug with you please if you want a brew or a caffeine kick.
> ( no cheap coffee I promise James) :wink:
Click to expand...

Gaz, I think you need to take a few serving tips off Damien... :lol:

John


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...Gaz, I think you need to take a few serving tips off Damien... :lol:
> 
> John


Ooh, bitch! :lol:

(I'll take a G&T, with ice, please)


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Gaz, I think you need to take a few serving tips off Damien... :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, bitch! :lol:
> 
> (I'll take a G&T, with ice, please)
Click to expand...

Usually end up with way under room temperature red on virgin  :lol:

John


----------



## Gazzer

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Gaz, I think you need to take a few serving tips off Damien... :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, bitch! :lol:
> 
> (I'll take a G&T, with ice, please)
Click to expand...

John i am not forcing my poor bum into jeans that were designed for a five year old for no one bud :lol: :lol: no offence Dannielle honest.


----------



## Mondo

So what's the craic for ordering and paying for food? Gaz, are we sorting it out thru DB?

And Q2: who's up for a convoy from Surrey/Sussex on the way over? Anywhere west of Reigate works for selfish-old me as a starting point. Damien, if you join I can whip your @rse on the way to the RR as well as at it.


----------



## Gazzer

well Raymondo............(deffo a porn star name) james promised me i would have a list yesterday for peeps actually booked and coming so i could get prices for the lot of you. however it appears that kevin ran a better ship that our wee beastie in orange...........sorry i mean red.
so mondy babes ya guess is as gooooooooooooooooooood as mine m8 :? (bring back kevin) yoh yoh yoh


----------



## Mondo

Porn star name... The theory goes you use your first pet's name, followed by the street you first lived on.

So my porn star name is... Chipper Austin. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jamman

I home my hands up Gaz I did say I would be on it this week but 62 hours work in 4 days put paid to that and now I'm on the razz with Neil his bro and some mates which means tomorrow I might as well write off.....

Laterz folks


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> I home my hands up Gaz I did say I would be on it this week but 62 hours work in 4 days put paid to that and now I'm on the razz with Neil his bro and some mates which means tomorrow I might as well write off.....
> 
> Laterz folks


Am joking bud of course, I've been on silly hours of late also and a tad tired physically and mentally. Enjoy the razz mucker it can be sorted next week m8 my butcher is flexible.


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I home my hands up Gaz I did say I would be on it this week but 62 hours work in 4 days put paid to that and now I'm on the razz with Neil his bro and some mates which means tomorrow I might as well write off.....
> 
> Laterz folks
> 
> 
> 
> Am joking bud of course, I've been on silly hours of late also and a tad tired physically and mentally. Enjoy the razz mucker it can be sorted next week m8 my butcher is flexible.
Click to expand...

I'm going to PM everyone over the next 2 days and ask them if they want to book a "GAZ BBQ" :lol: I will then sort the payment out with Gaz and collect the money at the same time as the RR money


----------



## Bikerz

Of course Im in! 

Welsh young lady present too Gaz and Jamman so you two will be pleased! :roll:


----------



## conlechi

Can i come and play guys


----------



## Bikerz

conlechi said:


> Can i come and play guys


Yeahy! Missed you mate! Your like me now, I have a Welsh young lady!


----------



## conlechi

Bikerz said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can i come and play guys
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahy! Missed you mate! Your like me now, I have a Welsh young lady!
Click to expand...

 Hello matey ,looking forward to it  will catch up with you on the day [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jamman

conlechi said:


> Can i come and play guys


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## neil_audiTT

I'm probably gonna pop along to this, epic drive but meh.

Not too bothered about a RR run, But be nice to see some other modded TT's other than mine :lol:


----------



## richyboy

Hey James I don't think ill be running this year, bloody pissin garage hasn't started on car yet!!! Ill still be there but may not be in my TT :-(


----------



## jamman

richyboy said:


> Hey James I don't think ill be running this year, bloody pissin garage hasn't started on car yet!!! Ill still be there but may not be in my TT :-(


That's annoying bud a d slllooooowwww.

Make sure you do come will be a laugh


----------



## jamman

neil_audiTT said:


> I'm probably gonna pop along to this, epic drive but meh.
> 
> Not too bothered about a RR run, But be nice to see some other modded TT's other than mine :lol:


There will be some great cars there come along mate.


----------



## E3 YOB

Won't be bring my TT sorry guys - I think I have bent a valve but won't know until I take the head off. So there in lies the problem, it is my work busy time so have not had a chance to take the head off and assess the situation so the car has been put under cover until I get the time.

I will still be coming up but the YOB again decides otherwise. Maybe I should stop revving to 8000rpm :roll:


----------



## jamman

See you soon mate


----------



## millepeed

looking foward to this guys


----------



## ian222

Put me as a maybe, its a long old drive for me.


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> Put me as a maybe, its a long old drive for me.


Its a long drive for us as well mate thats why we stay the night before (details in first post)

You should come mate will be GREAT FUN


----------



## tonksy26

Still gutted im missing this. The 1 day out of 365 I pick to book my holiday :? :? :?


----------



## ian222

It looks well attended on paper, some nice cars going. Yeah would be a good crack.


----------



## mullum

Whilst procrastinating all the rooms have gone for the Cheltenham central :-(
Plenty of others in the area though - might even drive up early instead - what time will people be arriving at the venue ?


----------



## jamman

mullum said:


> Whilst procrastinating all the rooms have gone for the Cheltenham central :-(
> Plenty of others in the area though - might even drive up early instead - what time will people be arriving at the venue ?


Come along mate will be a laugh and there's loads of hotels near by if you fancy a pissup friday.

I think we will aim to get there for approx 0930


----------



## Sarah_casper

mullum said:


> Whilst procrastinating all the rooms have gone for the Cheltenham central :-(
> Plenty of others in the area though - might even drive up early instead - what time will people be arriving at the venue ?


I booked the Hilton - fancied a spa the day before lol


----------



## richyboy

Ill be there James ill be getting pissed the night before


----------



## Mondo

I'll be driving up that morning, leaving Reigate about 7-7:30am. Anyone want to join the MondoConvoy somewhere between Reigate & Cheltenham let me know.

Damien!


----------



## ian222

I will be coming round the bottom of the 25 from Kent mate could meet at a services .


----------



## Mondo

That could work a treat, Ian. The new Chobham services between J9 and J10 would work. It's a Shell too - although 'king expensive! 

FB is talking about a 9:30am start at the Powerstation, and it's 2 hours (according to Google Maps) from the Chobham services to there, so a 7:00am meet with a 7:30am depart from the services could work a treat.

Now, Damien, I'm not gonna ask again; you signing up or what?!?


----------



## ian222

Yep sounds good, Damo has moved now.


----------



## Mondo

Mondo said:


> That could work a treat, Ian. The new Chobham services between J9 and J10 would work. It's a Shell too - although 'king expensive!
> 
> *DB* is talking about a 9:30am start at the Powerstation, and it's 2 hours (according to Google Maps) from the Chobham services to there, so a 7:00am meet with a 7:30am depart from the services could work a treat.
> 
> Now, Damien, I'm not gonna ask again; you signing up or what?!?


D'oh! 

Will tickle Damien - so to speak - about joining up, but maybe not if he's no longer in the south.

PS: Anyone else wanna arrive in convoy from the South, let us know and see you at the Shell Chobham services between J9 and J10, M25, between 7-7:30am.


----------



## Gazzer

For those attending the Friday night evenTTF and nissup (gonna be bad)  the hotel you are staying at has TGI Friday as the main restaurant. Good food but bloody pricey on drinks tbh, actually all of cheltenham is in honesty. So who fancies a limo drive in to town for some drinks and perving of the young lady types? Reason I ask is that I will cover 50% of the limo cost as guests in my home town. From there we can tour the prom boozers till the early hours. (9.30pm) for James that means lol


----------



## conlechi

Any convoys from the south travelling up the M5 on the day ?


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> For those attending the Friday night evenTTF and nissup (gonna be bad)  the hotel you are staying at has TGI Friday as the main restaurant. Good food but bloody pricey on drinks tbh, actually all of cheltenham is in honesty. So who fancies a limo drive in to town for some drinks and perving of the young lady types? Reason I ask is that I will cover 50% of the limo cost as guests in my home town. From there we can tour the prom boozers till the early hours. (9.30pm) for James that means lol


Hi mate I meant to tel you I did bounce this off a very few people and the problem was it would only be for a few and would break the gang up.


----------



## ian222

Mondo said:


> That could work a treat, Ian. The new Chobham services between J9 and J10 would work. It's a Shell too - although 'king expensive!
> 
> FB is talking about a 9:30am start at the Powerstation, and it's 2 hours (according to Google Maps) from the Chobham services to there, so a 7:00am meet with a 7:30am depart from the services could work a treat.
> 
> Now, Damien, I'm not gonna ask again; you signing up or what?!?


Ok see you there.


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those attending the Friday night evenTTF and nissup (gonna be bad)  the hotel you are staying at has TGI Friday as the main restaurant. Good food but bloody pricey on drinks tbh, actually all of cheltenham is in honesty. So who fancies a limo drive in to town for some drinks and perving of the young lady types? Reason I ask is that I will cover 50% of the limo cost as guests in my home town. From there we can tour the prom boozers till the early hours. (9.30pm) for James that means lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate I meant to tel you I did bounce this off a very few people and the problem was it would only be for a few and would break the gang up.
Click to expand...

ok np's mucker.....will cancel it then (joking)


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That could work a treat, Ian. The new Chobham services between J9 and J10 would work. It's a Shell too - although 'king expensive!
> 
> FB is talking about a 9:30am start at the Powerstation, and it's 2 hours (according to Google Maps) from the Chobham services to there, so a 7:00am meet with a 7:30am depart from the services could work a treat.
> 
> Now, Damien, I'm not gonna ask again; you signing up or what?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok see you there.
Click to expand...

You going to run the car Ian ?


----------



## jamman

Anyone know ehere I can get cheap trophies because I flipped if I'm going to spend a lot of my hard earned cash on them.

Cheapest I can find is about £9 on ebay :twisted:


----------



## ian222

Of course James no point in coming all that way for a chit chat.

I bought some glass engraved trophies for a ace cafe meet i did once. About 15 quid for 3. Search for me and ace cafe to see them. Might not be what you want though.


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> Of course James no point in coming all that way for a chit chat.
> 
> I bought some glass engraved trophies for a ace cafe meet i did once. About 15 quid for 3. Search for me and ace cafe to see them. Might not be what you want though.


Cheers I will have a look


----------



## actionman37

i may pop along on the off chance anybody needs a new car key!  although it is a 300 mile round trip so it will depend on what work is like that week & if i have to book any other work in that day


----------



## mullum

If any late-comers want a hotel room (double or twin) in Cheltenham that Friday night for £33 - pm me and I'll give you the info and the promo code.
No breakfast included and no free parking on site, however.

After the Saturday daytime fun, there's also the remainder of the DuTTch Invasion "tour" which will be gathering near Amesbury at the Holiday Inn on the Saturday night (near Stonehenge). Sunday will be a (long) drive towards Dover. All i know about the route is that its coastal. 
Info here : DuTTch Invasion 2 Friday 7th June - Sunday 9th June 2013
viewtopic.php?t=319302

The Holiday Inn at Amesbury is £85, but the Holiday Inn Express Swindon West (an hour from Tewkesbury which is half way to Amesbury) is only £32 including breakfast (double) 
It's then about an hours drive between the two hotels on Sunday morning.


----------



## Duggy

mullum said:


> If any late-comers want a hotel room (double or twin) in Cheltenham that Friday night for £33 - pm me and I'll give you the info and the promo code.
> No breakfast included and no free parking on site, however.
> 
> After the Saturday daytime fun, there's also the remainder of the DuTTch Invasion "tour" which will be gathering near Amesbury at the Holiday Inn on the Saturday night (near Stonehenge). Sunday will be a (long) drive towards Dover. At this time I don't know the route I'm afraid.
> Info here : DuTTch Invasion 2 Friday 7th June - Sunday 9th June 2013
> viewtopic.php?t=319302
> 
> The Holiday Inn at Amesbury is £85, but the Holiday Inn Express Swindon West (an hour from Tewkesbury which is half way to Amesbury) is only £32 including breakfast (double)
> It's then about an hours drive between the two hotels on Sunday morning.


It'll be good to meet you Stephen 

John


----------



## mullum

Duggy said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any late-comers want a hotel room (double or twin) in Cheltenham that Friday night for £33 - pm me and I'll give you the info and the promo code.
> No breakfast included and no free parking on site, however.
> 
> After the Saturday daytime fun, there's also the remainder of the DuTTch Invasion "tour" which will be gathering near Amesbury at the Holiday Inn on the Saturday night (near Stonehenge). Sunday will be a (long) drive towards Dover. At this time I don't know the route I'm afraid.
> Info here : DuTTch Invasion 2 Friday 7th June - Sunday 9th June 2013
> viewtopic.php?t=319302
> 
> The Holiday Inn at Amesbury is £85, but the Holiday Inn Express Swindon West (an hour from Tewkesbury which is half way to Amesbury) is only £32 including breakfast (double)
> It's then about an hours drive between the two hotels on Sunday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be good to meet you Stephen
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Likewise


----------



## jamman

Just spoke to Frase and he paid £150 for the trophies 

Well he's a male escort and can afford such things I'm moving house and can't so you will just have to be content with the kudos (look it up)


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Just spoke to Frase and he paid £150 for the trophies
> 
> Well he's a male escort and can afford such things I'm moving house and can't so you will just have to be content with the kudos (look it up)


Just print up some certificates on the pc ;-)

John


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spoke to Frase and he paid £150 for the trophies
> 
> Well he's a male escort and can afford such things I'm moving house and can't so you will just have to be content with the kudos (look it up)
> 
> 
> 
> Just print up some certificates on the pc ;-)
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Good idea batman


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Just spoke to Frase and he paid £150 for the trophies
> 
> Well he's a male escort and can afford such things I'm moving house and can't so you will just have to be content with the kudos (look it up)


well let's be honest £150 quid compared to the £2000 camera he just left by the table in the restaurant is nutting me owld fruity loop.
http://www.tgifridays.co.uk/site/static ... nMenuC.pdf here is the link to the friday nights grub, just to get the tastebuds going. and while enjoying this tasty food and a cockytail to wash it down.....you can listen to 20 verses of happy birthday to you happy birthday to you :lol:


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spoke to Frase and he paid £150 for the trophies
> 
> Well he's a male escort and can afford such things I'm moving house and can't so you will just have to be content with the kudos (look it up)
> 
> 
> 
> Just print up some certificates on the pc ;-)
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea batman
Click to expand...

It will save someone ROBIN you :lol: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## E3 YOB

> Well he's a male escort


Those were the days :lol:

Sorry if my generosity has caused issue. You will be glad to hear I am now a miserable selfish git


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...It will save someone ROBIN you :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John


 :roll:


----------



## jamman

Frase I had noticed your looks were slipping last time our paths crossed it comes to us all.....

Luckily I've not reached that crossroads yet my six pack is still firm (if well hidden) :wink: :lol:


----------



## ian222

No trophies, o dear James. Sounds like Fraise's event was better already. :lol:


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> No trophies, o dear James. Sounds like Fraise's event was better :wink:
> 
> Bitch :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

The Car Wash Centre

Kingsditch Ln, Cheltenham, Gloucestershire GL51 9PB ‎ 
01242 696666 ‎

if anyone wants to freshen the TT up for the saturday then this place also has jetwash bay, and is only a mile and half from hotel.


----------



## jamman

Many thanks to John(Duggy) for supplying some frames for the certificates    8)


----------



## Gazzer

printed on photo paper or standard A4? :roll: only asking boss


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> printed on photo paper or standard A4? :roll: only asking boss


Haven't given it a second thought Gaz and I wont until I get back from my hols :wink: :lol:

Although I have got someone in mind to deisgn it.


----------



## ian222

You didnt fancy my awards then James? Do you want me to get you a price? Unless your budget is £0 :lol:


----------



## Mondo

James has a budget? My God, he's as tight as a whore's miniskirt!


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> My God, he's as tight as a whore's miniskirt!


Yep I don't flush any money down the toilet.

Thanks must go to TTFADMIN for not even replying to my PM


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, he's as tight as a whore's miniskirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I don't flush any money down the toilet.
> 
> Thanks must go to TTFADMIN for not even replying to my PM
Click to expand...

Ok lost me lol.......


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> James has a whore's miniskirt in his glovebox!


 :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Mondo said:


> James' miniskirt barely covers his (g)love box!


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> James' miniskirt barely covers his (g)love box!
Click to expand...

Scary...


----------



## jamman

Ok that's Mondo, Neil and Duggy on my bitch slap with Gazzers burger flipper list any more takers 

Many thanks to Andrew for offering some TTOC funds towards some trophies he's deposited the money in my account and I'm currently spending it on a back massage on the beach.

Im sure next year the offer will be taken up so thankyou Andrew 8)


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Ok that's Mondo, Neil and Duggy on my bitch slap with Gazzers burger flipper list any more takers
> 
> Many thanks to Andrew for offering some TTOC funds towards some trophies he's deposited the money in my account and I'm currently spending it on a back massage on the beach.
> 
> Im sure next year the offer will be taken up so thankyou Andrew 8)


*DON'T MESS WITH MY BURGER FLIPPER!!!!*


----------



## Duggy

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that's Mondo, Neil and Duggy on my bitch slap with Gazzers burger flipper list any more takers
> 
> Many thanks to Andrew for offering some TTOC funds towards some trophies he's deposited the money in my account and I'm currently spending it on a back massage on the beach.
> 
> Im sure next year the offer will be taken up so thankyou Andrew 8)
> 
> 
> 
> *DON'T MESS WITH MY BURGER FLIPPER!!!!*
Click to expand...

Better than messing with your tutu ;-)

John


----------



## Gazzer

Burgers n Bangers ordered from the famouse D Lane Butchers of bath road cheltenham.......picking up next friday  
james gave me figures of 28 peeps wanting grubnies so have ordered an extra two portions just in case.


----------



## neilc

Only two extra portions Gary ??? Remember James is there :lol: :wink:


----------



## ian222

What defines a portion?


----------



## mullum

Am I on this list ? I want to be  ...


----------



## Gazzer

ian222 said:


> What defines a portion?


one burger and one hottie doggie.......same as last year.


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> Burgers n Bangers ordered from the famouse D Lane Butchers of bath road cheltenham.......picking up next friday
> james gave me figures of 28 peeps wanting grubnies so have ordered an extra two portions just in case.


Thank you Gaz for your efforts  Not sure if you are aware of my las weeks' mishaps, but thanks to my neighbor's new invented game called 'Car Skittles', I am only coming down for your burgers and sadly won't be coming in a TT at all, as I am still waiting to find out if my car will be fixed or it will be a write off (again! :lol: ) [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Duggy

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burgers n Bangers ordered from the famouse D Lane Butchers of bath road cheltenham.......picking up next friday
> james gave me figures of 28 peeps wanting grubnies so have ordered an extra two portions just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Gaz for your efforts  Not sure if you are aware of my las weeks' mishaps, but thanks to my neighbor's new invented game called 'Car Skittles', I am only coming down for your burgers and sadly won't be coming in a TT at all, as I am still waiting to find out if my car will be fixed or it will be a write off (again! :lol: ) [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
Click to expand...

Oh no, not again!

I hope you're ok Vaiva?

John


----------



## redsilverblue

I'm ok John, thanks 

As James is away on holiday and probably is making (g)love, we can go a bit off topic, so I'll stick a picture.



I had to go Bristol on Monday, so left my car at home as normal. My neighbor, meanwhile, left his car parked god knows how... and so it starts rolling down the hill itself and hits my car. It doesn't look that bad in the picture, but it's not just a cosmetic damage - the shock absorber is bent, cv joint is slip too. The wheel isn't really straight anymore and the another one needs a refurb as well as it hit the kurb.

You know what's the most frustrating part of it is? It's the fact that I can't even work out which part of that 206 hit my car, as it has dents and scratches all over it :lol: Typical :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Ah, that's a shitter.  Hopefully it's not a write-off and you'll be back in Kermit (or whatever you call him/her) shortly.

Hmmm... if the car wont' be at the RR day I won't know who you are to introduce myself. Oh, wait; I know a way. You'll be the lean meat in a Gaz/DB sandwich!

Well, you said the Orange One was on hols and an OT post was in order... :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burgers n Bangers ordered from the famouse D Lane Butchers of bath road cheltenham.......picking up next friday
> james gave me figures of 28 peeps wanting grubnies so have ordered an extra two portions just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Gaz for your efforts  Not sure if you are aware of my las weeks' mishaps, but thanks to my neighbor's new invented game called 'Car Skittles', I am only coming down for your burgers and sadly won't be coming in a TT at all, as I am still waiting to find out if my car will be fixed or it will be a write off (again! :lol: ) [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
Click to expand...

fook me kiddo you not having much luck are ya!!!!! if you need a drive i can lend you the mx5 8) until you get yours sorted babes. regarding food......your helping me this year!!!! i serve shit food and you wear short skirt and low top.......bingo we clean up hun  
james whale.........also said you wrist still playing up? hope you not strumming too much kid :roll:


----------



## redsilverblue

Mondo said:


> Hmmm... if the car wont' be at the RR day I won't know who you are to introduce myself.


To make it easier for you - I'll be in a black third series BMW with window tints :lol: :lol: Wink me when you see me  :wink:

Gazz - thanks for the offer, I'm ok with the car - I've got a courtesy car, see above


----------



## Gazzer

ok hun np's.......but if you want a real knee tremmbler then borrow this old girl for a day as rwd and a 1.8 sport.....the bitch spins those rears like a beafran after a meal ticket.


----------



## Duggy

redsilverblue said:


> I'm ok John, thanks
> 
> As James is away on holiday and probably is making (g)love, we can go a bit off topic, so I'll stick a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go Bristol on Monday, so left my car at home as normal. My neighbor, meanwhile, left his car parked god knows how... and so it starts rolling down the hill itself and hits my car. It doesn't look that bad in the picture, but it's not just a cosmetic damage - the shock absorber is bent, cv joint is slip too. The wheel isn't really straight anymore and the another one needs a refurb as well as it hit the kurb.
> 
> You know what's the most frustrating part of it is? It's the fact that I can't even work out which part of that 206 hit my car, as it has dents and scratches all over it :lol: Typical :lol:


I think with your number plate you should call it "Hulc" people might be scared of hitting it then :wink:

I hope it's not written off, as there can't be that many left in your shade of green :mrgreen:

Hope you're bringing your camera to the RR day, I need some new decent pics...

John


----------



## redsilverblue

Duggy said:


> I think with your number plate you should call it "Hulc" people might be scared of hitting it then :wink:
> 
> I hope it's not written off, as there can't be that many left in your shade of green :mrgreen:
> 
> Hope you're bringing your camera to the RR day, I need some new decent pics...
> 
> John


No worries John, I'll bring the camera with me


----------



## ades tt 180

Sorry to interrupt but im going on the rollers and was wondering if i need to remove the cover off the rear towing eye thingy?...its stuck in..
Rsb...hope your neighbour is paying to fix your car!


----------



## Mondo

Nope - just the front one at the Powerstation is used.


----------



## Duggy

Is anyone bringing an A8 towing hitch, because I haven't found mine since I moved? :-/

John


----------



## Mondo

Yep, you can borrow mine. 

PS: Why wasn't it in the tool tray in the boot? :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Just a reminder. ian222 and I are meeting up at the new Shell services on the M25 between J9 and J10 at 7:00am Saturday morning. If anyone fancies joining our little convoy out to the Powerstation feel free to come along. We'll be leaving there at 7:30am so if you're coming, make sure you're there by then!


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Yep, you can borrow mine.
> 
> PS: Why wasn't it in the tool tray in the boot? :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

redsilverblue said:


> I'm ok John, thanks
> 
> As James is away on holiday and probably is making (g)love, we can go a bit off topic, so I'll stick a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go Bristol on Monday, so left my car at home as normal. My neighbor, meanwhile, left his car parked god knows how... and so it starts rolling down the hill itself and hits my car. It doesn't look that bad in the picture, but it's not just a cosmetic damage - the shock absorber is bent, cv joint is slip too. The wheel isn't really straight anymore and the another one needs a refurb as well as it hit the kurb.
> 
> You know what's the most frustrating part of it is? It's the fact that I can't even work out which part of that 206 hit my car, as it has dents and scratches all over it :lol: Typical :lol:


Vaiva lost for words...  That's unreal...Jeez when do you get to find out if she will be fixed or written off??  Sorry to hear this babes. Glad your still coming. 

Damien.


----------



## Bikerz

Cant believe all the bad luck you get hun! See you on Saturday!


----------



## VSPURS

Bikerz said:


> Cant believe all the bad luck you get hun! See you on Saturday!


I'm looking forward to eventually seeing your beast up and running!
8)


----------



## Bikerz

VSPURS said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant believe all the bad luck you get hun! See you on Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to eventually seeing your beast up and running!
> 8)
Click to expand...

Not long at all now! Will I see you Saturday?


----------



## Gazzer

Bikerz said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant believe all the bad luck you get hun! See you on Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to eventually seeing your beast up and running!
> 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not long at all now! Will I see you Saturday?
Click to expand...

You would see him Friday if you came over to TGI Fridays bud


----------



## Bikerz

Gazzer said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant believe all the bad luck you get hun! See you on Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to eventually seeing your beast up and running!
> 8)
Click to expand...

Not long at all now! Will I see you Saturday?[/quote]
You would see him Friday if you came over to TGI Fridays bud[/quote]

Okies. We will. And will bring you your usual gift too matey! What time TGI's? You need a lift? (you should bloody walk from yours :wink: )


----------



## Gazzer

I was going to walk thank you Shelley, I'm not that bloody lazy over a ten minute walk. I will be there about 8 8.30 depending on when the guys are eating. Be good to see you and the sexy minx sj again :roll:


----------



## jamman

Great the bronzed whale (me) gets to flirt with Sheldon's sexy Welsh lass again.....

Yipeee


----------



## redsilverblue

TTSPORT666 said:


> Vaiva lost for words...  That's unreal...Jeez when do you get to find out if she will be fixed or written off??  Sorry to hear this babes. Glad your still coming.
> 
> Damien.


I don't know myself when I will find out, nobody rang today, maybe tomorrow :? All happened exactly two weeks ago, the car's in the garage now, last I heard from them was on Friday, they lifted the car, started estimating and then for some reason stopped, I know that there was only one estimator working last week in that garage, all the others where on holiday... Somehow everything seems slow :?

Sheldon - I was gonna stalk you and ask if you could, as always, scan me, but looks like I've got nothing to scan this year  See you on Saturday!


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Great the bronzed whale (me) gets to flirt with Sheldon's sexy Welsh lass again.....
> 
> Yipeee


Ahh our fearless leader is back at last and perving on sj now ehh? So vaiva's bum lost its appeal now bud?


----------



## ian222

Christ you lot are a bunch of pervs


----------



## Gazzer

ian222 said:


> Christ you lot are a bunch of pervs


Not quite sure what you mean Ian? I aim to use vaiva in a tight top and short skirt to flog you lot 5hite food, sj just wants lager lager lager........typical welsh lass and James whale all bronzed up just likes women around him........hence why he likes Damien and sleeps with Neil lol.


----------



## millepeed

we looking foward to this and meeting some of you on friday and the rest on saturday
james what time we meeting up an where on friday and how many of us are going together 
see you all soon


----------



## Sarah_casper

I have a slight cheeky request...

Anybody mind bringing a vag-com with them? Got an air bag light stuck on my dash after moving some sensors around under the seat and its REALLY annoying!

Thankyou please


----------



## jamman

Sarah_casper said:


> I have a slight cheeky request...
> 
> Anybody mind bringing a vag-com with them? Got an air bag light stuck on my dash after moving some sensors around under the seat and its REALLY annoying!
> 
> Thankyou please


Yes no worries


----------



## jamman

millepeed said:


> we looking foward to this and meeting some of you on friday and the rest on saturday
> james what time we meeting up an where on friday and how many of us are going together
> see you all soon


Trying for 3 at Tescos mate but I will confirm


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> we looking foward to this and meeting some of you on friday and the rest on saturday
> james what time we meeting up an where on friday and how many of us are going together
> see you all soon
> 
> 
> 
> Trying for 3 at Tescos mate but I will confirm
Click to expand...

Not sure whether Rich is coming too James :?: Don't know if the engine job is completed.


----------



## markypoo

If anyone wants a double room at the Premier Inn on the Friday night PM me as I cant make it, in the middle of having our kitchen done and need to be at home on Saturday :roll:

Edit: Room has gone to Stephen (Mullum) have a great evening and day guys  :wink:


----------



## .rich.

Damn, I am on holiday this weekend otherwise I would have come down for a look. Great to see that there are so many people from Gloucestershire on the forum!!


----------



## Gazzer

.rich. said:


> Damn, I am on holiday this weekend otherwise I would have come down for a look. Great to see that there are so many people from Gloucestershire on the forum!!


only a couple rich.......rest are either southern fairies or norvern monkeys :roll: @markyblobbypoo wobbling yet again lol


----------



## markypoo

Gazzer said:


> :roll: @markyblobbypoo wobbling yet again lol


Cant be helped Gaz we need the kitchen finished, been without water and power in there for over a week and its pissing me off now :evil:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> we looking foward to this and meeting some of you on friday and the rest on saturday
> james what time we meeting up an where on friday and how many of us are going together
> see you all soon
> 
> 
> 
> Trying for 3 at Tescos mate but I will confirm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure whether Rich is coming too James :?: Don't know if the engine job is completed.
Click to expand...

I think he said he was coming anyway with his Bro I don't think they have even started the car yet.


----------



## richyboy

Hey chaps ill be coming down not in TT tho :-( they only just started on engine let alone on the TT! 
So when and where you meeting as me and my buddy will be following


----------



## jamman

Im trying for three at Tescos Kings lynn Petrol Station area but work is getting in the way so might have to be 4 I will know tomorrow.


----------



## Gazzer

James i have bought Kenco coffee if that is ok? and can i once again remind peeps paying for food to bring a cup if you want tea or coffee......tea is tetleys  (vaiva i will supply the cheap shit stuff i have at work you seem to like) :roll: numbers still 28 for food james? is mullum included as he has said in a previous post he wants food?


----------



## Mondo

Don't forget, Corleone family members; Shell services between J9/10 M25 between 7-7:30am if you want to join the Mondo/ian222 mini-convoy. 8)


----------



## mullum

Gazzer I haven't been put down for food so please add me


----------



## Gazzer

mullum said:


> Gazzer I haven't been put down for food so please add me


pay james m8 so i can add you to the list.

guys anyone wanting food on the day not booked pm jamman and pay your deposit, as i can only order the grub updates until thursday morning 10 am.


----------



## Mondo

Sorry, have I missed something? Is James looking for a fiver via Paypal to sample your tasty wares? Suits me, but I'll need reminding of the details.


----------



## Gazzer

Mondo said:


> Sorry, have I missed something? Is James looking for a fiver via Paypal to sample your tasty wares? Suits me, but I'll need reminding of the details.


pm james ramondo.........deffo a porn name bud


----------



## ian222

Yeah I havent paid james anything.


----------



## Mondo

ian222 said:


> Yeah I havent paid james anything.


...other than a compliment on his oompa-loompa tan. :-*


----------



## OeTT

I haven't paid either but have pm'd to check

Sent from my Nexus 10


----------



## jamman

PAYMENT FOR RR and BBQ

Will be on the day and in cash to me.

BBQ
I will give you 2 tickets that will be exchanged for a famous GAZ burger and a hot dog at your leisure.


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> PAYMENT FOR RR and BBQ
> 
> Will be on the day and in cash to me.
> 
> BBQ
> I will give you 2 tickets that will be exchanged for a famous GAZ burger and a hot dog at your leisure.


so what are the numbers now? as i may need to order more bud. that said if i order more it has to be paid for even if they don't turn up unlike last year :twisted:


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> PAYMENT FOR RR and BBQ
> 
> Will be on the day and in cash to me.
> 
> BBQ
> I will give you 2 tickets that will be exchanged for a famous GAZ burger and a hot dog at your leisure.
> 
> 
> 
> so what are the numbers now? as i may need to order more bud. that said if i order more it has to be paid for even if they don't turn up unlike last year :twisted:
Click to expand...

Hi Gaz,

My list is as follows

BBQ

redsilverblue 1
conlechi 1
ades tt 180 1
duggy 2
adam tt 1
dingabell 1
v6rul 2
mondo 1
wak 1
bikerz 2
millespeed 2
Bartsimpsonhead 1
Nilesong 1
Sarah_casper 2
guzzi 2
richyboy 2
neil 1
jamman 1
Ian 2
frase 1
oett 1
Mullum 1
J RED 2
Phil RS 1
Badger Bill 2

That's 33 there's a few names I would expect would want food (Steve Caney etc) but if they don't get back to me I haven't got the time to keep asking the same question  

Had a good chat with Sheldon (Bikerz) but never got around to the BBQ so I'm guessing on that score.

If we get some no shows I will sort out the short fall Gaz no worries.


----------



## ian222

How much is the grub?


----------



## Gazzer

ok will up it to 35 on the order.


----------



## Gazzer

ian222 said:


> How much is the grub?


£5 a head for an 8oz burger and a hotdog, for those having food tea and coffee is supplied foc........bring a cup
(i was going to charge 50p per person for drinks) but this is a freebie from me


----------



## OeTT

Gazzer said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the grub?
> 
> 
> 
> £5 a head for an 8oz burger and a hotdog, for those having food tea and coffee is supplied foc........bring a cup
> (i was going to charge 50p per person for drinks) but this is a freebie from me
Click to expand...

If the Tea and coffee are on you then Gazzer I'll bring my Sportsdirect.com bucket :roll:


----------



## Duggy

Picked up the certificate frames this morning James 

I've got 10 just in case you decided on printing a couple extra :wink:

John


----------



## badger5

it will be bill +1 coming

see you sat


----------



## J•RED

My bro has now confirmed James so its the two of us


----------



## jamman

J•RED said:


> My bro has now confirmed James so its the two of us


  8)


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> Picked up the certificate frames this morning James
> 
> I've got 10 just in case you decided on printing a couple extra :wink:
> 
> John


Good man and thank you


----------



## jamman

badger5 said:


> it will be bill +1 coming
> 
> see you sat


Great see you and the Lupo saturday

I will put you down for the BBQ


----------



## badger5

what time does it start chaps?


----------



## jamman

Around 9.30 Bill 

Is Hollie coming ?


----------



## badger5

jamman said:


> Around 9.30 Bill
> 
> Is Hollie coming ?


not sure re Hollie... maybe.. maybe not.. It can be a surprise

Me +1 will be there for start time then.
going to be a warm day too which will be nice

Looking fwd to it. a Day of and a dyno day at someone else's place instead of my own  Very refreshing


----------



## jamman

badger5 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around 9.30 Bill
> 
> Is Hollie coming ?
> 
> 
> 
> not sure re Hollie... maybe.. maybe not.. It can be a surprise
> 
> Me +1 will be there for start time then.
> going to be a warm day too which will be nice
> 
> Looking fwd to it. a Day of and a dyno day at someone else's place instead of my own  Very refreshing
Click to expand...

Days off are always good Bill, Gaz cooks a mean burger as well 8)


----------



## cam69

I don't think I'm going to make it I have no engine in the car at the mo it might be back in by Friday but not looking good at the mo


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> ...Days off are always good Bill, Gaz is a mean bugger as well 8)


Bit harsh, James. :?


----------



## Gazzer

> Days off are always good Bill, Gaz cooks a mean burger as well


Firkin hell James now how many? Fssssssssssss


----------



## OeTT

I am afraid I am going to have to be a no show. I did my back in at the Gym last night and there is no way I am going to be able to drive up to Tewkesbury from deepest darkest Devon. Shame, because I wanted to see who took my place as best Standard MK1 this year.
Good news for someone though as I have a room booked at the Premier Inn. I got it at the super cheapo rate so cannot cancel or amend, but presumably all you have to do is turn up and say you are me ? PM me if you want the room with your email address and I'll forward you on the booking confirmation.
Sorry to fook you about on the BBQ gazer, I'll PM James to discuss off topic.
Have a great weekend all of you that are going

cheers

Stewart


----------



## Nilesong

I may be bringing a friend with me so slap another burger on the barby Gaz! 

See y'all there!


----------



## Mondo

Great; another CF tart. :roll:


----------



## jamman

OeTT said:


> I am afraid I am going to have to be a no show. I did my back in at the Gym last night and there is no way I am going to be able to drive up to Tewkesbury from deepest darkest Devon. Shame, because I wanted to see who took my place as best Standard MK1 this year.
> Good news for someone though as I have a room booked at the Premier Inn. I got it at the super cheapo rate so cannot cancel or amend, but presumably all you have to do is turn up and say you are me ? PM me if you want the room with your email address and I'll forward you on the booking confirmation.
> Sorry to fook you about on the BBQ gazer, I'll PM James to discuss off topic.
> Have a great weekend all of you that are going
> 
> cheers
> 
> Stewart


Gutted mate GUTTED get well soon

At least CF boys mate can have your BBQ place


----------



## Sarah_casper

"Payment details page 28"... am I missing something?

Are we paying on the day for BBQ and RR or do we need to pay beforehand?


----------



## Duggy

OeTT said:


> I am afraid I am going to have to be a no show. I did my back in at the Gym last night and there is no way I am going to be able to drive up to Tewkesbury from deepest darkest Devon. Shame, because I wanted to see who took my place as best Standard MK1 this year.
> Good news for someone though as I have a room booked at the Premier Inn. I got it at the super cheapo rate so cannot cancel or amend, but presumably all you have to do is turn up and say you are me ? PM me if you want the room with your email address and I'll forward you on the booking confirmation.
> Sorry to fook you about on the BBQ gazer, I'll PM James to discuss off topic.
> Have a great weekend all of you that are going
> 
> cheers
> 
> Stewart


I'll do my best Stewart trying to keep it to a vtda equipped car ;-)

Gutted you can't make it

John


----------



## Duggy

Sarah_casper said:


> "Payment details page 28"... am I missing something?
> 
> Are we paying on the day for BBQ and RR or do we need to pay beforehand?


Payment details are on the page before Sarah, can't give you a number, as on tapatalk at the moment and this is page 21 lol

You are correct though, pay on the day 

John


----------



## Sarah_casper

Duggy said:


> Payment details are on the page before Sarah, can't give you a number, as on tapatalk at the moment and this is page 21 lol
> 
> You are correct though, pay on the day
> 
> John


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes, thanks


----------



## Phil_RS

I'm still planning on coming but may not get there will a bit later like 10.30 - 11


----------



## neilc

Phil_RS said:


> I'm still planning on coming but may not get there will a bit later like 10.30 - 11


Going on the rollers Phil ???


----------



## Gazzer

Stuart bud that is a shame m8ee, hope your back gets better soon m8. (see all of that healthy crap is no good for ya)

Erol............ok boss man will do


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still planning on coming but may not get there will a bit later like 10.30 - 11
> 
> 
> 
> Going on the rollers Phil ???
Click to expand...

If he does it will be before you I have it all scheduled now :wink: :-*


----------



## caney

See you there guys aiming to get there early, i have a 5 lire bottle of meth for water injection if anyone needs some?


----------



## richyboy

Be good to see u run caney? Lets hope all is well this year?


----------



## Nilesong

Thanks Gaz!

I'll bring along a nice bottle of Sancerre.

If anyone needs some.


----------



## caney

richyboy said:


> Be good to see u run caney? Lets hope all is well this year?


cars sold mate just spectating  issue last year was a faulty lambda sensor :roll:


----------



## Mondo

Nilesong said:


> Thanks Gaz!
> 
> I'll bring along a nice bottle of Sancerre.
> 
> If anyone needs some.


Damien might, when I beat him. Again. :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gaz!
> 
> I'll bring along a nice bottle of Sancerre.
> 
> If anyone needs some.
> 
> 
> 
> Damien might, when I beat him. Again. :wink:
Click to expand...

I wonder if Damien is busy fitting his new TIP? :roll:

John


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still planning on coming but may not get there will a bit later like 10.30 - 11
> 
> 
> 
> Going on the rollers Phil ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he does it will be before you I have it all scheduled now :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

What's this, do we have a running order this year...

John


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> What's this, do we have a running order this year...


No not at all I will prob go first so I can record all the other info as the cars go through.

I just tease my bessy friend Neil that I will make him go last because he's got a boring Mk2

Looking for ward to tomorrow now even though I've had no time to clean the car and wont get any as I'm on the road at 5am tomorrow


----------



## richyboy

Hey James's just don't do like last year miss breakfast to wash your car!


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's this, do we have a running order this year...
> 
> 
> 
> No not at all I will prob go first so I can record all the other info as the cars go through.
> 
> I just tease my bessy friend Neil that I will make him go last because he's got a boring Mk2
> 
> Looking for ward to tomorrow now even though I've had no time to clean the car and wont get any as I'm on the road at 5am tomorrow
Click to expand...

I think you have that right mate, all the mk1's followed by all the mk2's...

To be honest, it will be good to see Neil's mk2 on the rollers, especially after none turned up last year! :wink:

Just getting in the mood to give mine a clean, bit to warm at the moment though...

Then got to do a quick tidy and clean of the bay before Raymondo sees it :lol:

Can't wait now 

John


----------



## jamman

DAVECOV has just let me know that hopefully he will be coming and running so there will be a few RS's so that will be nice

I will be bringing a tool kit and lap top with Vag Com just in case anybody needs a scan or anything doing


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> DAVECOV has just let me know that hopefully he will be coming and running so there will be a few RS's so that will be nice
> 
> I will be bringing a tool kit and lap top with Vag Com just in case anybody needs a scan or anything doing


dear james aka Jamman, i will be bringing a big van fully loaded with kit a bbq and a kettle. (and grub of course)


----------



## VSPURS

caney said:


> See you there guys aiming to get there early, i have a 5 lire bottle of meth for water injection if anyone needs some?


I can bring a bottle of NoS if anyone wants some!
Lol!
:lol:

Steve what time are you getting there?
I'm planning on cruising down early!


----------



## Gazzer

VSPURS said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> See you there guys aiming to get there early, i have a 5 lire bottle of meth for water injection if anyone needs some?
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring a bottle of NoS if anyone wants some!
> Lol!
> :lol:
> 
> Steve what time are you getting there?
> I'm planning on cruising down early!
Click to expand...

psssst Steve can ya drink meths m8?


----------



## jamman

caney said:


> See you there guys aiming to get there early, i have a 5 lire bottle of meth for water injection if anyone needs some?


Yes please :-* :-*


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ..I wonder if Damien is busy fitting his new TIP? :roll:


Well, _he's_ not, but _someone _is... :wink: 


Duggy said:


> ...got to do a quick tidy and clean of the bay before Raymondo sees it :lol: ...


Damn right! Slacker. 

Mind you, I popped the bonnet earlier to show Dammo what a proper bay looks like :roll: and noticed my shiny new (to me) Forge strut brace ain't so shiny any more - loads of watermarks. So looks like you won't be the only one getting the rag out before Saturday morning. 

Should be a blast - really looking forward to it!


----------



## Gazzer

Dirty birdy Mondo.........(deffo a sex name for films)


----------



## Brendanb86

Gutted to miss this [smiley=bigcry.gif] Snapped spring + car running rich + couple of bald inside edges on rear tyres (why didn't I listen when people told me the perils of camber?!) + a completely disatrous couple of weeks = No TT fun [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

Brendanb86 said:


> Gutted to miss this [smiley=bigcry.gif] Snapped spring + car running rich + couple of bald inside edges on rear tyres (why didn't I listen when people told me the perils of camber?!) + a completely disatrous couple of weeks = No TT fun [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry you can't make it mate weather is looking fantastic and tomorrow night will be "fun"

Camber does look cool though :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gutted to miss this [smiley=bigcry.gif] Snapped spring + car running rich + couple of bald inside edges on rear tyres (why didn't I listen when people told me the perils of camber?!) + a completely disatrous couple of weeks = No TT fun [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you can't make it mate weather is looking fantastic and tomorrow night will be "fun"
> 
> Camber does look cool though :wink:
Click to expand...

hes whimping out don't praise him!!!.........bad brendan!!! goto the naughty step -------------------> go on!!


----------



## Brendanb86

jamman said:


> Camber does look cool though :wink:


It satisfied the inner child in me for a year! When I'm 80 and in my rocking chair, I'll reminisce about the camber days! It's not big and it's not clever!

Hindsight eh! :roll:



Gazzer said:


> hes whimping out don't praise him!!!.........bad brendan!!! goto the naughty step -------------------> go on!!


I'm there, I'm there!  I am genuinly gutted, 2 years into ownership and I've not ventured beyond a South East meet!


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I wonder if Damien is busy fitting his new TIP? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _he's_ not, but _someone _is... :wink:
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...got to do a quick tidy and clean of the bay before Raymondo sees it :lol: ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn right! Slacker.
> 
> Mind you, I popped the bonnet earlier to show Dammo what a proper bay looks like :roll: and noticed my shiny new (to me) Forge strut brace ain't so shiny any more - loads of watermarks. So looks like you won't be the only one getting the rag out before Saturday morning.
> 
> Should be a blast - really looking forward to it!
Click to expand...

Had a feeling someone else may be... :lol:

What do you use to clean the inlet manifold? Got to get it powder coated 
:roll:

John


----------



## jamman

I'm not fecking happy I havent got time to clean mine and you are all beavering away you little feckers

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] NOT HAPPY [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

John get the bitch sent down and i will do it FOC M8


----------



## VSPURS

What time does it all kick off in the morning?


----------



## Gazzer

VSPURS said:


> What time does it all kick off in the morning?


9.30 am bud


----------



## VSPURS

Gazzer said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time does it all kick off in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> 9.30 am bud
Click to expand...

Thank you!
I'll be on the road from 8:30 then.


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time does it all kick off in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> 9.30 am bud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> I'll be on the road from 8:30 then.
Click to expand...

Bagsy a ride [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

says they open at 9am........last two years they havnt showed up until 9.15 earliest lol...........yes i am sat waiting.


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time does it all kick off in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> 9.30 am bud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> I'll be on the road from 8:30 then.
Click to expand...

If I'm going I might be going past yours about that time..
Steve


----------



## Duggy

Gazzer said:


> John get the bitch sent down and i will do it FOC M8


I'm using it as a daily driver at the moment mate, so I'll have to find another one to get to you and then swop them over 

Thanks for the offer, I'll get one sorted and get it to you, you could bring it back to me at the Morgan factory tour?

Speak to you on Saturday over a burger about it mate 

John


----------



## DAVECOV

VSPURS said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time does it all kick off in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> 9.30 am bud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> I'll be on the road from 8:30 then.
Click to expand...

Hi Steve how does Hopwood park Junction 2 at 8.45am sound ??

Dave.


----------



## Gazzer

Duggy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> John get the bitch sent down and i will do it FOC M8
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using it as a daily driver at the moment mate, so I'll have to find another one to get to you and then swop them over
> 
> Thanks for the offer, I'll get one sorted and get it to you, you could bring it back to me at the Morgan factory tour?
> 
> Speak to you on Saturday over a burger about it mate
> 
> John
Click to expand...

all shiny m8..........its ures


----------



## VSPURS

DAVECOV said:


> Hi Steve how does Hopwood park Junction 2 at 8.45am sound ??
> 
> Dave.


Junc 2 of the . . .


----------



## DAVECOV

VSPURS said:


> DAVECOV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve how does Hopwood park Junction 2 at 8.45am sound ??
> 
> Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> Junc 2 of the . . .
Click to expand...

M42 :roll: ......the clue was...Hopwood park :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

DAVECOV said:


> M42 :roll: ......the clue was...Hopwood park :lol:


Ok, I'll be leaving at 8:00 then!
See you there.


----------



## DAVECOV

VSPURS said:


> DAVECOV said:
> 
> 
> 
> M42 :roll: ......the clue was...Hopwood park :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll be leaving at 8:00 then!
> See you there.
Click to expand...

Ok sorted,
I just Text Caney looks like he has to go right pass my place on his way
So will try and tag him on the way

Dave.


----------



## Matt B

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## millepeed

thats it just finished cleaning the car or christian as lilla calls it. and its come up rite nice, now under cover ready for tomorrow. cant wait now will be good to get away for a bit and meet some new faces.
see you peeps that are going from tesco at 3 tomorrow


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You know it's going to be a laugh I can feel it in my water :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Going to have to get up at the crack of dawn to clean my car as I won't have time after work.



> Gutted to miss this Snapped spring + car running rich + couple of bald inside edges on rear tyres (why didn't I listen when people told me the perils of camber?!) + a completely disatrous couple of weeks = No TT fun


Brendan I always break my car before events and this one is no different. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

Yeah baby I'm on the road so I can make the meeting at 3 you feckers all sleep tight......... :wink:

Laterz


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Yeah baby I'm on the road so I can make the meeting at 3 you feckers all sleep tight......... :wink:
> 
> Laterz


Safe trip matey 

John


----------



## Sarah_casper

Cleaning the car and leaving in a few hours! Night at the Hilton for me - fancied a spa afternoon lol

See you all tomorrow


----------



## millepeed

Sarah_casper said:


> Cleaning the car and leaving in a few hours! Night at the Hilton for me - fancied a spa afternoon lol
> 
> See you all tomorrow


my missus would have loved a spa afternoon but me being so tight i chose the cheeper option 

hurry up 3pm i want to gooooooooooooooo


----------



## neilc

Really looking forward to this even though I am the only solitary MK2 

See you guys at 3pm..


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Really looking forward to this even though I am the only solitary MK2
> 
> See you guys at 3pm..


Typical Mk2 owner (a bit dumb) what about PhilRS and DAVECOV they are both coming and they both own.....


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to this even though I am the only solitary MK2
> 
> See you guys at 3pm..
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Mk2 owner (a bit dumb) what about PhilRS and DAVECOV they are both coming and they both own.....
Click to expand...

**** off , oh yeah forgot about them 

Bloody convertible driver , all that wind has made him think his car is better than a MK2..lol


----------



## Duggy

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to this even though I am the only solitary MK2
> 
> See you guys at 3pm..
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Mk2 owner (a bit dumb) what about PhilRS and DAVECOV they are both coming and they both own.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> **** off , oh yeah forgot about them
> 
> Bloody convertible driver , all that wind has made him think his car is better than a MK2..lol
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Are we having fb updates on route? :wink:

John


----------



## neilc

No FB updates required....all MK1's will be destroyed en-route :wink:


----------



## Duggy

neilc said:


> No FB updates required....all MK1's will be destroyed en-route :wink:


I see, the gloves have come off then... :lol:

Don't destroy too many, as you won't have a business left :wink:

Safe trip Neil, see you tomorrow

John


----------



## V6RUL

neilc said:


> No FB updates required....all MK1's will be destroyed en-route :wink:


 :wink:


----------



## millepeed

neilc said:


> No FB updates required....all MK1's will be destroyed en-route :wink:


oi carefull what you say . i remember bedford heeeeheeeeeheeee :lol:


----------



## Duggy

V6RUL said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> No FB updates required....all MK1's will be destroyed en-route :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

I wouldn't meet up with them Steve, apparently you will be destroyed :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## V6RUL

I will see if I can spot them in the slow lane trying to do the mpg test..
Steve


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Bloody convertible driver , all that wind has made him think his car is better than a MK2..lol


I remember someone driving my car on the way to last years event saying "fuckin hell your car gets a lot of looks" :-*


----------



## Mondo

millepeed said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> No FB updates required....all MK1's will be destroyed en-route :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> oi carefull what you say . i remember bedford heeeeheeeeeheeee :lol:
Click to expand...

 :roll:

Which reminds me, quite happy to spank some more BT cars at the next Bedford day - especially now that I've FINALLY got me brakes on. :twisted:


----------



## Bikerz

Gazzer said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> See you there guys aiming to get there early, i have a 5 lire bottle of meth for water injection if anyone needs some?
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring a bottle of NoS if anyone wants some!
> Lol!
> :lol:
> 
> Steve what time are you getting there?
> I'm planning on cruising down early!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> psssst Steve can ya drink meths m8?
Click to expand...

Bet you I know a girl that could :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

Whos in TGI's tonight and what time?


----------



## V6RUL

Will be landing about 9ish so will go searching in the bar or TGIs for peeps.
Steve


----------



## mullum

I'm at the hotel already, saw 1 other TT in the car park when I arrived. Don't have anyone's number though so will probably just go to TGI Fridays around 7pm and look for any nutters


----------



## Bikerz

mullum said:


> I'm at the hotel already, saw 1 other TT in the car park when I arrived. Don't have anyone's number though so will probably just go to TGI Fridays around 7pm and look for any nutters


Okies will wake teh boss and shower and be over then!


----------



## Gazzer

I'll wander up in me flip flops and freshly shaved head, so you can spot me [smiley=argue.gif] 8) 
Short hair, three quarter shorts and flip flops smoking a rollie and looking at ladies bums n boobs


----------



## Bikerz

Gazzer said:


> I'll wander up in me flip flops and freshly shaved head, so you can spot me [smiley=argue.gif] 8)
> Short hair, three quarter shorts and flip flops smoking a rollie and looking at ladies bums n boobs


A fashion your sure will catch on if you keep trying it!


----------



## Duggy

Gazzer said:


> I'll wander up in me flip flops and freshly shaved head, so you can spot me [smiley=argue.gif] 8)
> Short hair, three quarter shorts and flip flops smoking a rollie and looking at ladies bums n boobs


Nice look matey 

I've managed to acquire some disposable cups from work, you can guarantee people will forget a cup :roll:

John


----------



## silverback77

sorry jamman i won't be able to make it tomorrow , hope you all have a good day and will catch you all at gaydon in three weeks


----------



## Gazzer

let the fun begin........van loaded and nursing a hangover from HELL, note to self don't drink lager ya pratt!! food will be cooking by 10am 8) i hope someone has some painkillers?


----------



## illingworth22

Everyone Enjoy! Post Pictures please..... and some of the Sexy Girl from last year..... if she is there this time


----------



## jamman

Thanks for coming folks went well


----------



## richyboy

Cheers mate what a good weekend you done us proud great to meet everyone see you all soon


----------



## VSPURS

Thanks for organising the day James!
Gaz the burgers were tasty!

See you guys again soon.


----------



## Gazzer

VSPURS said:


> Thanks for organising the day James!
> Gaz the burgers were tasty!
> 
> See you guys again soon.


Cheers bud, you are most welcome......and it raised £65 for James nominated charity also which was a benefit  
It was great to see all the usual faces and new this year........awaiting pics to be posted from everyone. Massive surprise that Nick turned up! And yet I am glad he did 8)


----------



## Duggy

What a fantastic day!

Thanks to James for organising and thanks to Gazzer for the excellent food and coffee

And finally thanks to my TT for nabbing the best standard car with its 237 bhp 

Nice to meet old friends and make new friends

Roll on next year

John


----------



## Gazzer

John always a pleasure m8, shame young Mathew was double booked with 10 hotdogs going free.....am sure we could have filled him up. Now get a bloody cam cover sorted so I can get it coated up for delivery at the Morgan event bud.


----------



## Duggy

Gazzer said:


> John always a pleasure m8, shame young Mathew was double booked with 10 hotdogs going free.....am sure we could have filled him up. Now get a bloody cam cover sorted so I can get it coated up for delivery at the Morgan event bud.


I will show him this post and remind him constantly of what he missed don't you worry :lol:

Cam cover is an inlet manifold :roll: , but you've got me thinking now and I will look for both :lol:

John


----------



## Nyxx

Sounds like you guys did a great Job, look forward to the photos.


----------



## Gazzer

Nyxx said:


> Sounds like you guys did a great Job, look forward to the photos.


Back of my neck is burnt to foot Dave, but I do enjoy doing my bit for the guys aswell as the obligatory night before pee up lol.


----------



## Duggy

Gazzer said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you guys did a great Job, look forward to the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Back of my neck is burnt to foot Dave, but I do enjoy doing my bit for the guys aswell as the obligatory night before pee up lol.
Click to expand...

Ditto, neck and head glowing! 8) 

John


----------



## Gazzer

I am spared a rolloking John, grand daughter is here and I am yet again cooking on BBQ........this time it is my 6 burner billyho one


----------



## DAVECOV

Thanks to everyone involved had a Brilliant Day
Great Company and lovely food 

Dave.


----------



## RudeBadger

Im really hoping Dammo hit the magic 300 mark...... will put my trophy in the cupboard later !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cant wait to hear !!


----------



## V6RUL

Good turnout guys from the usual suspects and 1 or 2 new faces.

I think you were wobbling Friday night Gaz.

Pity the night went off with a bang and a big puff of white smoke..


Some good numbers by the 4 potters but I wouldn't recommend any V6 DSG boys/gals go here.
Steve


----------



## Adam-tt

Little selection of pics  
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152884776380416.1073741828.633205415&type=1&l=fc2b29574c


----------



## Sarah_casper

Had a great day, good to meet you all. Was a shame they can't run DSG's properly but hey it got me an excuse award :lol:

Not a very good photographer but here's my contribution


----------



## Phil_RS

neilc said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still planning on coming but may not get there will a bit later like 10.30 - 11
> 
> 
> 
> Going on the rollers Phil ???
Click to expand...

Neil - only just seen this and clearly the answer now is yes.


----------



## Sarah_casper

Adam-tt said:


> Little selection of pics
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...dit/a.10152884776380416.1073741828.633205415/


Link says content unavailable... :roll:


----------



## Phil_RS

Just to add my thanks to everyone, especially James and Gazzer, was really good day/event!

Good to meet a few more people also.

Had Neil worried for a bit that my standard car might beat his


----------



## Adam-tt

Sarah_casper said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little selection of pics
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...dit/a.10152884776380416.1073741828.633205415/
> 
> 
> 
> Link says content unavailable... :roll:
Click to expand...

Try now, had it set to friends only


----------



## E3 YOB

Back home now - Fantastic day chaps and great to catch up with old friends and meet some new people.

Thanks for giving me a go in Barry White Steff


----------



## V6RUL

E3 YOB said:


> Back home now - Fantastic day chaps and great to catch up with old friends and meet some new people.
> 
> Thanks for giving me a go in Barry White Steff


Your welcome, it is the walrus of speed..  
Steve


----------



## jamman

Ok I'm in give me a few hours a will do a write up and also explain my choice on best TT of the day and the other ones that came close.

I have just received the RR graphs as well so stay tuned.


----------



## Sarah_casper

Adam-tt said:


> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little selection of pics
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...dit/a.10152884776380416.1073741828.633205415/
> 
> 
> 
> Link says content unavailable... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try now, had it set to friends only
Click to expand...

Still unavailable! Maybe try a new link?


----------



## ian222

Just got in, big thanks to James for organising the day and Gaz for the food top guys.

I had a good time shame my win of best stage 1 was short lived. You owe me big time James :lol: :lol:


----------



## J•RED

What a fantastic day! Big ups to Gaz for the supply of quality grub ( had a foodgasm from the burgers )  and thanks to James for organising and persuading me to run  I wasn't expecting to but glad I did cheers bud! It's nice to put names to faces eventually and I'm already looking forward to next time! Cheers all


----------



## Bikerz

Cheers everyone! See you all at GTI I hope!


----------



## Gazzer

J•RED said:


> What a fantastic day! Big ups to Gaz for the supply of quality grub ( had a foodgasm from the burgers )  and thanks to James for organising and persuading me to run  I wasn't expecting to but glad I did cheers bud! It's nice to put names to faces eventually and I'm already looking forward to next time! Cheers all


ROFL.......food gasm is totally new and funny as fook lol.......mondo still not only sounds like a porn star but showed up with the furry face look.


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> Just got in, big thanks to James for organising the day and Gaz for the food top guys.
> 
> I had a good time shame my win of best stage 1 was short lived. You owe me big time James :lol: :lol:


Ian I will make it up to you what can I say I was basking in the glory of a well organised event the cars had run the money was accounted for then Rich pulss me to one side and says someone isnt happy and you know the rest of the story 

Still a great solid showing and a very nice car mate see ya soon bud for the beer :wink:


----------



## mullum

Thanks James, Neil, Gary and also the fellas who ran the actual rolling road (sorry I didn't ask your names !)
Was an excellent night and day today 
Great to put faces to names and chat with everyone, sorry if I didn't chat to absolutely everyone - I was a bit hungover and and feeling a bit rough actually !

James, at some point please remember to send me the file of my error codes (at your convenience - no hurry ;-) )


----------



## Dingabell

Just like to say a big thanks to James for organising the event, it was a massive shock and great honour to win the best TT of the day award still not sure how that happened  
Also a big thanks to Gaz for the food and the massive head ache I had all day.
It was great to meet such a great bunch of people and see some fantastic cars.

Cheers Colin


----------



## jamman

J•RED said:


> What a fantastic day! Big ups to Gaz for the supply of quality grub ( had a foodgasm from the burgers )  and thanks to James for organising and persuading me to run  I wasn't expecting to but glad I did cheers bud! It's nice to put names to faces eventually and I'm already looking forward to next time! Cheers all


Glad you did mate shows you have a rock solid base running straight and true so time to get a stage 1 map on and transform the car.

Like I said go to a Revo agent get a free trial then go to Wak or Bill and bobs your uncle.


----------



## jamman

Dingabell said:


> Just like to say a big thanks to James for organising the event, it was a massive shock and great honour to win the best TT of the day award still not sure how that happened
> 
> Cheers Colin


All will be explained later Colin it was a very worthy win trust me.


----------



## jamman

mullum said:


> James, at some point please remember to send me the file of my error codes (at your convenience - no hurry ;-) )


Will do mate


----------



## E3 YOB

Dingabell said:


> Just like to say a big thanks to James for organising the event, it was a massive shock and great honour to win the best TT of the day award still not sure how that happened
> Also a big thanks to Gaz for the food and the massive head ache I had all day.
> It was great to meet such a great bunch of people and see some fantastic cars.
> 
> Cheers Colin


Well deserved mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Adam-tt

Sarah_casper said:


> Still unavailable! Maybe try a new link?


3rd time lucky? lol


----------



## Dingabell

jamman said:


> Dingabell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like to say a big thanks to James for organising the event, it was a massive shock and great honour to win the best TT of the day award still not sure how that happened
> 
> Cheers Colin
> 
> 
> 
> All will be explained later Colin it was a very worthy win trust me.
Click to expand...

Once again thanks mate it really means a lot.

Colin


----------



## E3 YOB

Dingabell said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dingabell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like to say a big thanks to James for organising the event, it was a massive shock and great honour to win the best TT of the day award still not sure how that happened
> 
> Cheers Colin
> 
> 
> 
> All will be explained later Colin it was a very worthy win trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again thanks mate it really means a lot.
> 
> Colin
Click to expand...

James and I discussed the merits of your TT just now and commented exactly on the same things being excellent. Great attention to detail Colin.


----------



## Dingabell

E3 YOB said:


> Dingabell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like to say a big thanks to James for organising the event, it was a massive shock and great honour to win the best TT of the day award still not sure how that happened
> Also a big thanks to Gaz for the food and the massive head ache I had all day.
> It was great to meet such a great bunch of people and see some fantastic cars.
> 
> Cheers Colin
> 
> 
> 
> Well deserved mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Hi Fraze thanks for that just pleased mine was parked far enough away from the fire extinguisher nutter so as not to get the fallout so didn't need cleaning. It was great to finally meet you and have a good chat mate.

Colin


----------



## TTSPORT666

What an awesome day...Big thanks to James for "organ"ising everything..  And Gaz for the grub..Was great to meet up with everyone again. Some stunning cars out there today, doing our uk TT community proud. 

I managed to get the stage 2 win today. My first little victory for my qs. Still a little bit to go before the magic 300bhp but i will get there. 

I have to say a massive thanks to Wak, for all the hard work he has done to my car in the last few days..and nights 

Damien.


----------



## E3 YOB

Dingabell said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dingabell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like to say a big thanks to James for organising the event, it was a massive shock and great honour to win the best TT of the day award still not sure how that happened
> Also a big thanks to Gaz for the food and the massive head ache I had all day.
> It was great to meet such a great bunch of people and see some fantastic cars.
> 
> Cheers Colin
> 
> 
> 
> Well deserved mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Fraze thanks for that just pleased mine was parked far enough away from the fire extinguisher nutter so as not to get the fallout so didn't need cleaning. It was great to finally meet you and have a good chat mate.
> 
> Colin
Click to expand...

Likewise mate. I'm used to idiots damaging my cars so thankfully it just to a trip to tesco to have it cleaned off this time. [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Nem

Thanks for the warm welcome from everyone, was only a last minute decision to pop down and I'm glad I did (even though I was up at half 6 to wash the car and get down for half 9) 

Reasonably happy with 259bhp with a dodgy maf and also considering I'm on 156k miles now.

Great to meet Jamman and many others I'm not seen before, always good to catch up with the rest, Conlechi, Caney etc etc.

Thanks to Gazzer for the food and chat, very appreciated indeed!

Anyway, some pics to capture the day from me:


----------



## jamman

Great pics Nem and was good to finally meet and have a little word


----------



## Dingabell

Likewise mate. I'm used to idiots damaging my cars so thankfully it just to a trip to tesco to have it cleaned off this time. [smiley=furious3.gif][/quote]

Your Porsche is stunning mate if that was mine and some one damaged it I'm not sure what I'd do to be honest [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Dingabell said:


> Likewise mate. I'm used to idiots damaging my cars so thankfully it just to a trip to tesco to have it cleaned off this time. [smiley=furious3.gif]


Your Porsche is stunning mate if that was mine and some one damaged it I'm not sure what I'd do to be honest [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

Fingers crossed nothing too serious has been done to it [smiley=baby.gif]

Let me know how your manifold install goes and i'll PM you my number in case you want to talk over the double din mod when you start it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

Get that in the mag nick, he is a tosser of the highest order but does a great BBQ lol.........Nuff sad lol


----------



## conlechi

Had a great day out  , 
thanks to James for organising it , Gazza for the food 

It was the first TT event I have been to since the ADI in 2010 , nice to be back in the fold once again  , good to see some familiar faces and to meet some new guys and gals as well 

Looking forward to the next one !

Mark


----------



## smally4

Had a great day cheers!
Was nice to finally put some faces to names 
Just felt a bit bad robbing the ' stage 1 category ' after it had already been handed out 
So big thanks to bill for the great map!


----------



## Dingabell

E3 YOB said:


> Dingabell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise mate. I'm used to idiots damaging my cars so thankfully it just to a trip to tesco to have it cleaned off this time. [smiley=furious3.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Your Porsche is stunning mate if that was mine and some one damaged it I'm not sure what I'd do to be honest [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed nothing too serious has been done to it [smiley=baby.gif]

Let me know how your manifold install goes and i'll PM you my number in case you want to talk over the double din mod when you start it [smiley=thumbsup.gif][/quote]

Shush mate the wife don't know about that :wink: 
Will be in touch when I get back of my hols.


----------



## E3 YOB

> Shush mate the wife don't know about that :wink:
> Will be in touch when I get back of my hols.


Best thing to do is say you won an award for Best TT of the day and got the certificate and a manifold as a prize! :lol:


----------



## Nem

Few more pics which I'd missed off somehow:


----------



## jamman

E3 YOB said:


> Shush mate the wife don't know about that :wink:
> Will be in touch when I get back of my hols.
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing to do is say you won an award for Best TT of the day and got the certificate and a manifold as a prize! :lol:
Click to expand...

I wouldn't Colin because I will drop you in it :wink:


----------



## Wak

Great Day out thanks to James and Neil for the hospitality and Gaz , probably the best burgers and worth going just for them.

Got a few pics..

WTF! we sharing a bed! :-* 









mmm...I love you :-* .... I love yoo, no I love you more , you love me, I love you ..mwah mwah :-* 
I love you ... mwah :-* take me now!









Really! I'm trying to take a picture... some yobbo comes along and does a silly face! [smiley=bomb.gif] 









Yes ... yes... its an excellent example of a modern classis...yes.. yes.. yada yada.... I'll give you 2k for your 2006 with 10k miles! Click! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 









and a few more pics!


----------



## jamman

Now here's a picture that needs a story


----------



## jamman

Ok folks here are the graphs for all the cars sorry for the delay but wanted to covert them from PDF to JPG and resize so they are easier to view.


----------



## jamman

Wak said:


> Great Day out thanks to James and Neil for the hospitality and Gaz , probably the best burgers and worth going just for them.
> 
> Got a few pics..
> 
> WTF! we sharing a bed! :-*


What worried me was the genuine look of lust in your eyes as you told me how you like to sleep spooning 

CAn you take my number plate off please darling :-*


----------



## ades tt 180

great day james, great food gaz, great people...basically, it was a great day!...same again next year anyone??

heres a few dodgy fotos of the day, sorry if i missed anyones car out...


----------



## ian222

smally4 said:


> Had a great day cheers!
> Was nice to finally put some faces to names
> Just felt a bit bad robbing the ' stage 1 category ' after it had already been handed out
> So big thanks to bill for the great map!


So what mods have you got then mate, what have I got to beat next time? :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

ian222 said:


> smally4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great day cheers!
> Was nice to finally put some faces to names
> Just felt a bit bad robbing the ' stage 1 category ' after it had already been handed out
> So big thanks to bill for the great map!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what mods have you got then mate, what have I got to beat next time? :lol:
Click to expand...

This will be the headlining Grudge Match for next time 

Ian222 Vs Smally4

*The Vendetta *


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> smally4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great day cheers!
> Was nice to finally put some faces to names
> Just felt a bit bad robbing the ' stage 1 category ' after it had already been handed out
> So big thanks to bill for the great map!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what mods have you got then mate, what have I got to beat next time? :lol:
Click to expand...

I so know where this going :wink:  :lol:


----------



## ian222

O yes, not having that happening again for the sake of a few ponies :wink:


----------



## ian222

Thinking about it I cant do much as I dont want to go into stage 2.


----------



## caney

Thoroughly enjoyed today such a great turnout! Looking forward to the next one


----------



## holliett

Had an awesome day guys thanks very much! Lush food again gazzer! 
Was good to see everyone again and meet some new faces! Lovely lookin motors there today doing the forum proud!  
Drove from there with a MASSIVE grin across my face!


----------



## neilc

A great day I thought and a good night out before too. ( Even though I had to share a bed with quite possibly the loudest snorer in the known world !! )

And Wak , you are a naughty boy and shall be spanked next time I see you. :lol: :lol:

Really great turnout today with some lovely cars ( including 3 TTRS's  ) , and Colin you deserved best TT of the day , a beautiful roadster and very tastefully done sir.

P.s Well done James for organising..Good job.


----------



## redsilverblue

What a great day! Thanks James for organizing it :-* Burgers were awesome as always, Gaz  Loved your 'Starbucks' corner, thank you ! 



Some pictures from today :















































By the way, it was pleasure to (at last) meet Mondo


----------



## Wak

neilc said:


> And Wak , you are a naughty boy and shall be spanked next time I see you. :lol: :lol:
> .


Yada..yada...talk to the hand! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :roll:


----------



## jamman

Quick writeup

The night before was fun with about 20(ish) of us staying at the Premier Inn and having a "gathering" at TGI Fridays next door was fun with food and maybe a few too many cold beers consumed :wink:

Sleeping was interesting as I had made a mistake and booked a double room for myself and Neil I will leave it there except to comment that yes I know I snore Neil but if you are talking in your sleep for a good 10 minutes you can't then tell me off for waking you up by replying to a question you asked.

We went outside to find some dick had let off a fire extinguisher and the powder had coated V6RUL's V6T, Frase's Porsche and several others thankfullt the soft tops were affected I hate to think the danage the powder would have done to the roofs. :twisted:

Ok the drive from the hotel was very steady (SO NOT) with myself in my tango TTr destroying my best buddy Neil C into the last corner before the Powerstation think Senna taking Prost and you get the idea.

Neil went first because he had been banging on (for weeks) about Mk2 TTRS's suffering from high EGTs on rolling roads so he did a run didn't get what he wanted threw his toys out the cot so he ran gain until he got what he was happy with. :wink:

Wak was up next and as expected delivered yet again with an impressive 430bhp/350Lb ft

Now a problem reared it's head Vince pulled in with his V6DSG and the RR just didn't seem to be able to take accurate readings, this was true of all the DSG cars both Mk1 and Mk2, Vince posted 235/210

Part 1 of the infamous Mondo Vs Dammo grudge match started with Raymond posting a respectable 268/294 but the run highlighted a problem that needs to be looked at... Mondo was worried

*John was next up securing the standard award with an awesome showing of 237/219 from an unmapped car, wow*
Thanks for the frames mate 8)

Ian222 was up next gringing his black beauty onto the rollers and posting 252/284

*The Mondo/Dammo match was finished with Dammo delivering a knock out run of 288/314, Mondo was later seen on the phone to his mum and hiding from Damien. Dammo wins stage 2 crown*

Erols CF beauty was next posting a solid 238/267.

*A nervous Hollie was next with her BT monster in ear splitting action posting 449/329 and sewing up both the big horsepower and the improvement awards.*

Ade arrived in his stage 1 mapped 180 and posted a fantastic 218/213 smiles all round

Sarah was up next with her beautiful red V6DSG but this suffered the same problems and posted 230/218

Martin was next up and his car produced superb figures of 274/328 massive torque

Nick had worries about his MAF before the run but showed some grit and ran anyway producing 259/272

Phil standard MK2RS prduced very very impressive figures of 382/353 prompting the RR techie to suggest he had a map which he hasn't

Davecov up next in his TTRS producing great torque 340/392

I got away from my paperwork/money duties to post a 394/340 SOOOO HAPPY which resulted in yet another man kiss for my main man Wak he seems quite disturbed by it.

*Badger 5 Bil was up next in his "sleeper" Lupo jesus christ 344/284 stunned everyone a produced a wry smile from Bill whilst winning the non TT award*

After some pushing J Reds took his standard car on and produced a rock solid 227/218 (get mapping)

Badger Bill's mate Paul was up next in his BT S3 but after postin 443bhp with some wheelspin the next run resulted in a coolant pipe letting go causing a fire that was a bit scary for everyone, hope it's something and nothing mate.

*Jason was up next securing the stage 1 crown with a very solid 259/279 congrats* Sorry Ian

Matt ran his very clean red A4 producing great numbers 220/228 he was happy

We finished with Mullums very nice standard Mk1 putting out a rock solid 223/208

I spent all my free time looking at the cars and enlisted Neil to bounce some ideas off.

All the cars looked great as you can see from the pictures with mine by far the dirtiest.

Honourable mentions go to the following

Sarah - Beautiful Red V6 very sexy

Vince - Another great looking V6

Ian - A great looking 1.8T

Nick - Love the colour of this car looks the bollocks

Phil - Stunning blue RS

but having disounted the other RS boys to basically piss Neil off we kept coming back to Colins beautiful Mk1 TTR

I can be picky and like to pull apart a car when judging I started with the interior standard except for a few additions arm rest etc but very clean and everything obviously treated with great care but didn't excite me a great deal but when you get to the exterior it just looks fantastic the paint the wheels the spotless brakes and I mean spotless (dont know how he does it) the piperwerx exhaust all lokk 100% spot on.

OK I thought I bet his engine bay is crap so lift the lid and show me Colin, why he asks ? JUST DO IT :lol:

Again attention to detail was faultless and we had a very worthy winner with Sarah a close 2nd with her V6.

Did I mention Colin's brakes I can't fathom how they were so clean.










Once again a MASSIVE thanks to everyone who attended  [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Dingabell

James, Neil & Fraze read all the things you guys have said about my TT and I'm totally blown away I really am. I'm just a car fanatic who loves to see a nicely turned out car. I joined a website called detailing world a few years ago and as they say every thing is in the detail.
Once again thanks for every thing you have said 

Colin


----------



## holliett

Now youve posted right ups and graphs just wanna say thanks again and I'm over the moon with the awards! Really was not expecting that kinda run! Cheerz for everyone's kind comments about my baby today too! [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## Duggy

Great write up, of a great day 

John


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Sleeping was interesting as I had made a mistake and booked a double room for myself and Neil I will leave it there except to comment that yes I know I snore Neil but if you are talking in your sleep for a good 10 minutes you can't then tell me off for waking you up by replying to a question you asked.
> 
> Talk to myself ??? Really a sign of madness :lol: , what a pair we make with me talking to myself and you snoring for team GB..
> 
> Ok the drive from the hotel was very steady (SO NOT) with myself in my tango TTr destroying my best buddy Neil C into the last corner before the Powerstation think Senna taking Prost and you get the idea.
> 
> Total and utter bollocks , I had to brake hard if not I would have crashed into you :wink: Oh and why don't you mention how I came past you at ***MPH on the A47 :wink:
> 
> Neil went first because he had been banging on (for weeks) about Mk2 TTRS's suffering from high EGTs on rolling roads so he did a run didn't get what he wanted threw his toys out the cot so he ran gain until he got what he was happy with. :wink:
> 
> lol , get the facts right snoremeister...first run in 4wd 402BHP then FWD 410.7 with a stonking 390LBFT..V.happy with that TBH and on the road the car feels mighty..


----------



## ian222

holliett said:


> Now youve posted right ups and graphs just wanna say thanks again and I'm over the moon with the awards! Really was not expecting that kinda run! Cheerz for everyone's kind comments about my baby today too! [WHITE SMILING FACE]


Nice to meet you, great car you have there keep going with it.


----------



## smally4

ian222 said:


> So what mods have you got then mate, what have I got to beat next time? :lol:


HAHA think this is Gunna be the start of something now! 
And I got Badger5 stage1, Badger5 tip, bmc double cone filter & scorpion cat back exhaust that's it 

Mine was surging aswell  as u can see from my results

What you got? :lol:


----------



## ian222

Lol, map, neuspeed and cat back. Maybe the tip has given you the edge, I did fit one but it surged even more.


----------



## actionman37

looked like it was a good do! i thought about having a trip down this aft but ended up working longer than planned


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to myself ??? Really a sign of madness :lol: , what a pair we make with me talking to myself
> 
> *It was what you were saying mate at one point you were singing Right Said Fred's "Don't Talk Just Kiss" and trying to hold my hand.............
> I was scared so I pretended to snore to wake you up  *
> 
> Ok the drive from the hotel was very steady (SO NOT) with myself in my tango TTr destroying my best buddy Neil C into the last corner before the Powerstation think Senna taking Prost and you get the idea.
> 
> Total and utter bollocks , I had to brake hard if not I would have crashed into you :wink: Oh and why don't you mention how I came past you at ***MPH on the A47 :wink:
> 
> *Yes you had to brake hard because I had track position and was dictating the pace... call me Senna
> 
> Nope don't remember the A47 you sure it was me*
> 
> Neil went first because he had been banging on (for weeks) about Mk2 TTRS's suffering from high EGTs on rolling roads so he did a run didn't get what he wanted threw his toys out the cot so he ran gain until he got what he was happy with. :wink:
> 
> lol , get the facts right snoremeister...first run in 4wd 402BHP then FWD 410.7 with a stonking 390LBFT..V.happy with that TBH and on the road the car feels mighty..
> 
> 
> 
> I told them to press the +20 bhp button
Click to expand...


----------



## VSPURS

jamman said:


> Once again a MASSIVE thanks to everyone who attended  [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


Ah, thanks James, the lad enjoyed the day too!
Oh and the Mrs says your car is most definitely ORANGE!
:lol: :lol: 
Must have been a dodgy picture! :roll:


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a MASSIVE thanks to everyone who attended  [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, thanks James, the lad enjoyed the day too!
> Oh and the Mrs says your car is most definitely ORANGE!
> :lol: :lol:
> Must have been a dodgy picture! :roll:
Click to expand...

Didn't even get offered a drive in the R8  

Good to see your lad getting the bug :wink:

ORANGE

[smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] :wink:


----------



## Phil_RS

Good write up James and thanks for all the pictures everyone


----------



## smally4

ian222 said:


> Lol, map, neuspeed and cat back. Maybe the tip has given you the edge, I did fit one but it surged even more.


Can't wait untill next year then  :lol:
She looked stunning btw 
So did every one else's was nice to sit in dave's rs was so nice hopefully have me own one day (well in about 10 years :lol: )


----------



## jamman

Phil_RS said:


> Good write up James and thanks for all the pictures everyone


Yours looked the part that's for sure...... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I'd like to thank:
James for his organ(-ising) a tip-top event, run smoothly, and with the sun out too (I now have that ReadyBreak glow which is a little bit too warm to be comfortable!) Many thanks.

Gazza for the catering again - delicious food and drink, though just one of his monstrous burgers was enough for the whole day without the hot-dog too! Tasty and true value-for-money catering. Cheers fella.

Mondo, Steve (V6RUL), Gazza, Dougie et all for being friendly and entertaining throughout the day - it'd be boring without your company to discuss mods, future plans, and share a joke or two (often at James' TTango roadsters expense (though it is an awesome beastie)) Chaps, lets do it again.

Hopefully back next year with a few more ponies under the hood thanks to a cone filter (rather than the K&N panel in it now), some decent cold air feed, and maybe the nipples of my map tweaked by Mr. Wak. (currently a 'standard' Revo Stage II) We will see.

With my results at the moment (274.7bhp/328.5 lbs/ft torque) I feel like the meat in a Mondo/Dammo sandwich - and it's making me queasy. [smiley=sick2.gif] 
Mondo might have had a poorly turbo, and Dammo may have taken the prize for Stage2 overall power champion, but I have more at the wheels and more torque. Hopefully next year, in the name of the Power, the Traction, and the Holy Torque - the Holy Trinity will be mine?!? [smiley=devil.gif]

Edit: uploaded a little clip of my car running - 



WARNING: A final few seconds of the clip contain images that some may find SHOCKING.  
Though no animals or children were hurt in the making, quite a few burgers may have been consumed... :wink:


----------



## Nyxx

jamman said:


> Now here's a picture that needs a story


That court my eye also, what is it?


----------



## Duggy

Nyxx said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's a picture that needs a story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That court my eye also, what is it?
Click to expand...

It's a DDD! (Damien's Dirt Deflecter) ;-)

Just waiting for a group buy to pop up 

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's a picture that needs a story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That court my eye also, what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a DDD! (Damien's Dirt Deflecter) ;-)
> 
> Just waiting for a group buy to pop up
> 
> John
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: Love it John DDD...caused quite a stir my little deflectors...lol..

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I'd like to thank:
> James for his organ(-ising) a tip-top event, run smoothly, and with the sun out too (I now have that ReadyBreak glow which is a little bit too warm to be comfortable!) Many thanks.
> 
> Gazza for the catering again - delicious food and drink, though just one of his monstrous burgers was enough for the whole day without the hot-dog too! Tasty and true value-for-money catering. Cheers fella.
> 
> Mondo, Steve (V6RUL), Gazza, Dougie et all for being friendly and entertaining throughout the day - it'd be boring without your company to discuss mods, future plans, and share a joke or two (often at James' TTango roadsters expense (though it is an awesome beastie)) Chaps, lets do it again.
> 
> Hopefully back next year with a few more ponies under the hood thanks to a cone filter (rather than the K&N panel in it now), some decent cold air feed, and maybe the nipples of my map tweaked by Mr. Wak. (currently a 'standard' Revo Stage II) We will see.
> 
> fighting torque young man.. :wink: Yes next year will be interesting. As i feel our Mondo will go hybrid, will have to up the anti a bit..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> With my results at the moment (274.7bhp/328.5 lbs/ft torque) I feel like the meat in a Mondo/Dammo sandwich - and it's making me queasy. [smiley=sick2.gif]
> Mondo might have had a poorly turbo, and Dammo may have taken the prize for Stage2 overall power champion, but I have more at the wheels and more torque. Hopefully next year, in the name of the Power, the Traction, and the Holy Torque - the Holy Trinity will be mine?!? [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Duggy

What dictates a stage 1? I'm pretty sure with what's already on mine with a remap I'm going to be straight into the fray of stage 2! I'd better get demodding or just go for it lol ;-)

John


----------



## Mondo

Right, let's get this over with.  I... I...  OMG, I can barely say the words. I...  I... lost to Dammo. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

:wink:

Hope you got the impression correct, D, as I'm really chuffed for you. 288 is 2 more than I've ever got, and 20 more than I got on the day. Well done you.  Now get busy with that filthy bay! Mind you, you must be doing something right in there, the way Vaiva was touching your little stick. :wink:

And V, nice to finally meet you too. Although I think that little black number put my girl off on the rollers. 

James, Gaz; well done lads. Although I know the only reason DB organised all this is so he could run around with an iPants looking important. :-* Gaz, yours is the tastiest man's meat I've ever put in my mouth. Ooh, that might have come out wrong... 

Martin, not sure I like the 'sandwich' analogy, but I'll go with the (un)Holy Trinity thing. Not sure I have many relatively cheap options open to me on the poke front, so as long as I can get back to my fighting weight of around 285BHP we should have a decent fight on our hands next year. :twisted:

And on the performance front, yes I was disappointed with only 268bhp. But not as much as I was concerned when Wak sidled over and said, 'Um, Mondo, there's a little blue smoke coming out your exhaust'. Oh, fook. I know I've been contemplating an Eliminator turbo, but only thru choice, not necessity. Arse. Anyway, The Great One and I had a good blast back home and she felt good. Wak did a pressure test (fine, which was consistent with how she felt on the drive back) and a couple of quick logging runs - again, all fine. Boost OK, EGT's fine, injectors working well within ability (IIRC), timing was fine... basically she's OK. For whatever reason she just didn't like the RR this year. Odd. :? But relief too, in that I'm not looking at the thick end of £2K to get her right. Phew.

Anyway, good to meet some old faces and find a few new ones too - Mark, Vaiva, Frase, etc. A great day as usual, and got far too many ideas on ways to spend money. Hollie, I might have to give Plush Automotive a call and get some of those sexy-arsed door cards. Yum yum!

Laters all,

Mondo aka Fat Bird aka Raymond aka (as Damien so eloquently put it)... LOSER!


----------



## ian222

Mondo, I must say i did see some blue smoke following you in. Only once though just before you overtook a car.


----------



## Duggy

Doesn't sound too bad then Mondo. Looks like the creation tip can stay for a while longer...

John


----------



## Mondo

Cheers Ian. Will still try to keep an eye on it - hopefully avoiding what Wak described as a 'full-on Red Arrows display' if it does go. 

And yes, John, looks like that silicone abomination will be on for a while longer. :?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Wonder if a new clutch would make any difference to the overall figures? The rolling road guy said mine was slipping, though I guess 328.5 lbs/ft torque through a standard (and possibly the original) clutch just might do that? Either way, I think next year Mondo and Dammo will leave me for dust...


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Quick writeup
> 
> The night before was fun with about 20(ish) of us staying at the Premier Inn and having a "gathering" at TGI Fridays next door was fun with food and maybe a few too many cold beers consumed :wink:
> 
> Sleeping was interesting as I had made a mistake and booked a double room for myself and Neil I will leave it there except to comment that yes I know I snore Neil but if you are talking in your sleep for a good 10 minutes you can't then tell me off for waking you up by replying to a question you asked.
> 
> We went outside to find some dick had let off a fire extinguisher and the powder had coated V6RUL's V6T, Frase's Porsche and several others thankfullt the soft tops were affected I hate to think the danage the powder would have done to the roofs. :twisted:
> 
> Ok the drive from the hotel was very steady (SO NOT) with myself in my tango TTr destroying my best buddy Neil C into the last corner before the Powerstation think Senna taking Prost and you get the idea.
> 
> Neil went first because he had been banging on (for weeks) about Mk2 TTRS's suffering from high EGTs on rolling roads so he did a run didn't get what he wanted threw his toys out the cot so he ran gain until he got what he was happy with. :wink:
> 
> Wak was up next and as expected delivered yet again with an impressive 430bhp/350Lb ft
> 
> Now a problem reared it's head Vince pulled in with his V6DSG and the RR just didn't seem to be able to take accurate readings, this was true of all the DSG cars both Mk1 and Mk2, Vince posted 235/210
> 
> Part 1 of the infamous Mondo Vs Dammo grudge match started with Raymond posting a respectable 268/294 but the run highlighted a problem that needs to be looked at... Mondo was worried
> 
> *John was next up securing the standard award with an awesome showing of 237/219 from an unmapped car, wow*
> Thanks for the frames mate 8)
> 
> Ian222 was up next gringing his black beauty onto the rollers and posting 252/284
> 
> *The Mondo/Dammo match was finished with Dammo delivering a knock out run of 288/314, Mondo was later seen on the phone to his mum and hiding from Damien. Dammo wins stage 2 crown*
> 
> Erols CF beauty was next posting a solid 238/267.
> 
> *A nervous Hollie was next with her BT monster in ear splitting action posting 449/329 and sewing up both the big horsepower and the improvement awards.*
> 
> Ade arrived in his stage 1 mapped 180 and posted a fantastic 218/213 smiles all round
> 
> Sarah was up next with her beautiful red V6DSG but this suffered the same problems and posted 230/218
> 
> Martin was next up and his car produced superb figures of 274/328 massive torque
> 
> Nick had worries about his MAF before the run but showed some grit and ran anyway producing 259/272
> 
> Phil standard MK2RS prduced very very impressive figures of 382/353 prompting the RR techie to suggest he had a map which he hasn't
> 
> Davecov up next in his TTRS producing great torque 340/392
> 
> I got away from my paperwork/money duties to post a 394/340 SOOOO HAPPY which resulted in yet another man kiss for my main man Wak he seems quite disturbed by it.
> 
> *Badger 5 Bil was up next in his "sleeper" Lupo jesus christ 344/284 stunned everyone a produced a wry smile from Bill whilst winning the non TT award*
> 
> After some pushing J Reds took his standard car on and produced a rock solid 227/218 (get mapping)
> 
> Badger Bill's mate Paul was up next in his BT S3 but after postin 443bhp with some wheelspin the next run resulted in a coolant pipe letting go causing a fire that was a bit scary for everyone, hope it's something and nothing mate.
> 
> *Jason was up next securing the stage 1 crown with a very solid 259/279 congrats* Sorry Ian
> 
> Matt ran his very clean red A4 producing great numbers 220/228 he was happy
> 
> We finished with Mullums very nice standard Mk1 putting out a rock solid 223/208
> 
> I spent all my free time looking at the cars and enlisted Neil to bounce some ideas off.
> 
> All the cars looked great as you can see from the pictures with mine by far the dirtiest.
> 
> Honourable mentions go to the following
> 
> Sarah - Beautiful Red V6 very sexy
> 
> Vince - Another great looking V6
> 
> Ian - A great looking 1.8T
> 
> Nick - Love the colour of this car looks the bollocks
> 
> Phil - Stunning blue RS
> 
> but having disounted the other RS boys to basically piss Neil off we kept coming back to Colins beautiful Mk1 TTR
> 
> I can be picky and like to pull apart a car when judging I started with the interior standard except for a few additions arm rest etc but very clean and everything obviously treated with great care but didn't excite me a great deal but when you get to the exterior it just looks fantastic the paint the wheels the spotless brakes and I mean spotless (dont know how he does it) the piperwerx exhaust all lokk 100% spot on.
> 
> OK I thought I bet his engine bay is crap so lift the lid and show me Colin, why he asks ? JUST DO IT :lol:
> 
> Again attention to detail was faultless and we had a very worthy winner with Sarah a close 2nd with her V6.
> 
> Did I mention Colin's brakes I can't fathom how they were so clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a MASSIVE thanks to everyone who attended  [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


well i'm hurt [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] all firkin day slaving over a hot BBQ......running round filling the kettle and zip!!! bugger all not a mention!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] i am now in the biggest sulk of my entire life and stamping my feet at the same time.


----------



## jamman

That's because you get a special mention all to yourself for cooking the lovely grub (except that last burger) and raising £65 for Help For Heroes.

Thank you for all your efforts Gaz


----------



## badger5

jamman said:


> *Badger 5 Bil was up next in his "sleeper" Lupo jesus christ 344/284 stunned everyone a produced a wry smile from Bill whilst winning the non TT award*


Many thanks to you for organising it.. Good to finally meet face to face chat etc.. Enjoyed the day.
MrsB's Lupo is good fun. K03 based turbo too.. bog std AUM Golf engine just with rods in it, 3" TIP (of course) 3" turbo back exhaust I made, water meth and some Badger5 gear based boost mapping. As you can imagine >300bhp in 970kg car is a recipe for wheelspin. It does have a diff in it, but would still make No 11's on the roads in 1,2,3 gears if unchecked by my gear based boost mapping.

Tufftys S3 did well, up to the point of splitting its rear block water pipe to turbo.. doh!.. Coolant/Antifreeze can conbust as we saw. Kinda scarey few mins putting out the small fire on the downpipes heat wrap, sprayed with coolant, effectively acting like a wick! doh! Not sure why the second run was dong immediately on it, uber hot everything, so no real surprises.. Being fixed now as I type this. Just a split/melted pipe.. no biggie.

Well done to Hollie, finally got her best of day figure.. Helps if you can use all of its available revs. Roll on the new build and even better spread of power band. Stroker ftw.

Was nice to meet folks and chat etc.. Enjoyed the day/

Nice burger and sausage hotdog too.. Thanks for that. Went down a treat

I am just about to re-dyno out lupo now as a back to back for comparison... as although it made a "nice" figure yesterday @ Powerstation, it has'nt made that here on mine.. We shall see shortly a "no change" re run and see.

cheers all..
Bill @ Badger 5


----------



## jamman

Hopefully yesterday built some bridges Bill and you will realise we arent all twats well I am but you know what I mean.

Their dyno is a strange one it's almost like it goes a bit out (approx 20) on the larger bhp cars whereas the unmapped, stage 1 and stage 2 cars all pretty much made what was to be expected.

Im glad the S3 is pretty much an easy fix when you see flames you always fear the worst, I saw the first run around 443 I think.

One of the technicians was quite rude to Sarah when she asked him a question so as we chatted a bit about next year I will give you a bell soon.

At least with your strapping down Steve's (V6RUL) excuses will run out :wink:


----------



## badger5

jamman said:


> Hopefully yesterday built some bridges Bill and you will realise we arent all twats well I am but you know what I mean.
> 
> Their dyno is a strange one it's almost like it goes a bit out (approx 20) on the larger bhp cars whereas the unmapped, stage 1 and stage 2 cars all pretty much made what was to be expected.
> 
> Im glad the S3 is pretty much an easy fix when you see flames you always fear the worst, I saw the first run around 443 I think.
> 
> One of the technicians was quite rude to Sarah when she asked him a question so as we chatted a bit about next year I will give you a bell soon.
> 
> At least with your strapping down Steve's (V6RUL) excuses will run out :wink:


We all know (or should do by now) about Dyno lottery..
much as the lupo's figures were *cough* great, they were somewhat higher than I get on my dyno.. and as I am a curious kinda fella I re-ran ickle lupo today... and the results are the exact same as I always see from it in this state of tune.

Badger5 Dyno today from lupo: 299bhp/270lbft - thats some 15% lower reading than Powerstation, but a realistic reading correlating well with injested airflow when logged.









It was good to chat face to face.. Nice to meet you.. thanks for the invite.

When we do dyon days, a few a year with other vag groups, we do full vcds faultcode checking & logging during the runs, so there is feedback possible where measured results dont equate or are'nt as expected. This limits the amount of cars we can practically run & fit into a day. My dyno is only 2wd, so haldex cars only possible, not proper quattro's. If you are passing and would like a comparison run on mine foc let me know, so you can gauge the effect on folks not being happy with their numbers......... They will most certainly read lower here than at Powerstation based on what I saw and experienced yesterday. forewarned etc..

regards
bill


----------



## jamman

badger5 said:


> It was good to chat face to face.. Nice to meet you.. thanks for the invite.
> 
> When we do dyon days, a few a year with other vag groups, we do full vcds faultcode checking & logging during the runs, so there is feedback possible where measured results dont equate or are'nt as expected. This limits the amount of cars we can practically run & fit into a day. My dyno is only 2wd, so haldex cars only possible, not proper quattro's. If you are passing and would like a comparison run on mine foc let me know, so you can gauge the effect on folks not being happy with their numbers......... They will most certainly read lower here than at Powerstation based on what I saw and experienced yesterday. forewarned etc..
> 
> regards
> bill


Since you have experience of rolling roads any ideas why the unmapped, stage 1 etc cars pretty much hit what is to be expected but the BTs seem to over perform.



badger5 said:


> so you can gauge the effect on folks not being happy with their numbers.........


That's an easy answer the the toys will be thrown out the cot... mine anyway :lol:


----------



## millepeed

hi guys n gals
had a great time friday night , good company, good food , n a few to many beers. and had a good laugh to.
saturday, as i enterd the powerstation i was taken back of the number of tt cars and when looking round them in my eyes they are all winners and a huge credit to there owners.
there was a problem on the day with the dsg owners and the dyno as our expected figures was 35-40 bhp down but it did win us the "best excuse award" sarah i hope its up on the wall :wink: 
gaz ya burgers are exceptional and well worth the visit if only to experiance these.
james great couple of days thanks for setting it all out.
lilla had a great time she wasnt worried what the car made bhp figures she enjoyed clicking away with the camera and going into town with a few of the other girlies
will once i sort out the 500 or so pics i will put them on here
lookin foward to the next one
vince


----------



## jamman

Look forward to seeing the pics Vince.


----------



## E3 YOB

Shame I only got to speak to Mondo at the end of the day  The day seems to go past too quickly!

I'll make sure I bring my TT to the next one. :roll:

Even though Powerstation reads higher if it consistently reads higher then it is not a problem as we have had the third year and moving RR would make it difficult for people to measure improvements YOY.


----------



## badger5

E3 YOB said:


> Even though Powerstation reads higher if it consistently reads higher then it is not a problem as we have had the third year and moving RR would make it difficult for people to measure improvements YOY.


I agree. Its all relative..
folks should'nt (but often will) get hung up on the actual numbers.. but relative comparisons, if at least consistent, are indeed comparisons..

Wonder what my 621bhp on my dyno ibiza would do at PS... lol


----------



## ian222

I hope I dont get much lower on Bills rollers I will be back to standard. :lol:


----------



## Duggy

I think all you need to do is "lose" the biggest improvement award :wink:

I did notice last year, that they removed and replaced the vacuum hose of the DV and my liquid was unplugged, whereas this year they didn't :?

John


----------



## Wak

On a side note, suffering some steering vibration and having wheels balanced twice I was Ready to start going down the suspension / bushes route of investigating issues.

The Powerstation guys said that modern machines dont spin wheels fast enough and claim a good balance where their old school wheel balancer runs higher speed and gets much better results.

Well I took the punt and had all 4 wheels balanced....

My ride home was sweet and smooth.... The've inadvertently saved me going down an expensive path.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] to the guys down there.


----------



## Duggy

Wak said:


> On a side note, suffering some steering vibration and having wheels balanced twice I was Ready to start going down the suspension / bushes route of investigating issues.
> 
> The Powerstation guys said that modern machines dont spin wheels fast enough and claim a good balance where their old school wheel balancer runs higher speed and gets much better results.
> 
> Well I took the punt and had all 4 wheels balanced....
> 
> My ride home was sweet and smooth.... The've inadvertently saved me going down an expensive path.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] to the guys down there.


Must admit Wak, they looked after my Scoobie for years, when they were a 4 man band under the arches in Cheltenham, when it comes to handling they really are top notch, their bump steer mod was highly renowned on the Impreza circuit 

So I'm not surprised to read what you wrote

John


----------



## Jay-225

Look like an excellent day  , shame i missed it but will be at the next one probably running stage 2 which takes me to the next point....

Some of the stage 2 cars seem to be running over 300lb/ft of torque and afaik none running uprated rods... are you planning on changing them or run a risk and maybe end up with an engine like poor js53mes  im actually thinking of leaving out a 3"tip on mine as to not go too mad with torque :roll: :?


----------



## &lt;tuffty/&gt;

Hi everyone... had a great day despite the old girls best attempts at throwing in a curve ball... I have had worse so all is good 

Bill (the super hero that he is) went and sorted his trailer out and got the car back to Badger 5 (her second home) safe and sound...









..up on the ramp today and as suspected the little rubber joiner for the block to turbo coolant hose had seen better days...









Almost like a scene from Alien....









So new section of hose went back in with extra heatshielding (plus some ceramic insulated stuff too)









...all leak free and happy again... this is a short term fix as I am under no illusion this is a weakspot so when the engine comes out for the stroker bottom end build in the next month or so this (and a few other things) will be sorted out once and for all...

Moral of the story is never to under estimate how hot these things get and heatshielding plus other preventative measures are your friends 

Cheers for a great day out, always nice to meet up with fellow VAG enthusiasts... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

<tuffty/>


----------



## V6RUL

I say, Dyno Jet for rolling road runs which is ok for DSG cars, so why not mix it up next time and give us DSG peeps a chance as Powerstation cannot deliver for us. I made the right choice not going on as even nearly standard DSGers weren't getting OEM numbers and Powerstation couldn't give a solid reason as to why. Numbers may go down if Powerstation is used again, as how can you have faith in their machine. 
I wasted money last year and peeps have this year..
Steve


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> That's because you get a special mention all to yourself for cooking the lovely grub (except that last burger) and raising £65 for Help For Heroes.
> 
> Thank you for all your efforts Gaz


charlie taught me a good word................TARD and that's you ya orange driving fanta. (still in massive sulk despite you trying to worm out of it)


----------



## Sarah_casper

millepeed said:


> there was a problem on the day with the dsg owners and the dyno as our expected figures was 35-40 bhp down but it did win us the "best excuse award" sarah i hope its up on the wall :wink:


Shush.... Don't tell the insurance companies!! 

Look forward to the pics


----------



## Gazzer

V6RUL said:


> I say, Dyno Jet for rolling road runs which is ok for DSG cars, so why not mix it up next time and give us DSG peeps a chance as Powerstation cannot deliver for us. I made the right choice not going on as even nearly standard DSGers weren't getting OEM numbers and Powerstation couldn't give a solid reason as to why. Numbers may go down if Powerstation is used again, as how can you have faith in their machine.
> I wasted money last year and peeps have this year..
> Steve


steve i can fully appreciate where you are coming from bud, did anyone actually ask them to investigate this problem and report back otherwise we may not use the venue again? for you to travel all of the way down is not an easy thing and i know it isn't the bucks but the fact you have spent soo much on the beast that to not to be able to run it properly is just pants and a wasted journey for you.
i am happy to chase them if peeps want to get answers as to why the problems are arising and also why when BT cars run the figures are so far out!! (bill out of interest m8 do you get your dyno calibrated)


----------



## Gazzer

Sarah_casper said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> there was a problem on the day with the dsg owners and the dyno as our expected figures was 35-40 bhp down but it did win us the "best excuse award" sarah i hope its up on the wall :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Shush.... Don't tell the insurance companies!!
> 
> Look forward to the pics
Click to expand...

sarah, it was a pleasure to meet you and your chap (ooops forgot his name) so glad you both made the effort to come and look forward to seeing you both again next year.


----------



## Sarah_casper

Gazzer said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say, Dyno Jet for rolling road runs which is ok for DSG cars, so why not mix it up next time and give us DSG peeps a chance as Powerstation cannot deliver for us. I made the right choice not going on as even nearly standard DSGers weren't getting OEM numbers and Powerstation couldn't give a solid reason as to why. Numbers may go down if Powerstation is used again, as how can you have faith in their machine.
> I wasted money last year and peeps have this year..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> steve i can fully appreciate where you are coming from bud, did anyone actually ask them to investigate this problem and report back otherwise we may not use the venue again? for you to travel all of the way down is not an easy thing and i know it isn't the bucks but the fact you have spent soo much on the beast that to not to be able to run it properly is just pants and a wasted journey for you.
> i am happy to chase them if peeps want to get answers as to why the problems are arising and also why when BT cars run the figures are so far out!! (bill out of interest m8 do you get your dyno calibrated)
Click to expand...

I had quite a lengthy conversation with the boss and he honestly didn't know why they couldn't be run properly. Mine came in at 232bhp - standard should have been 250, and the TT shop did my mods and quoted it at 275.... So a big difference!

In the end he agreed to run it again and try to work out what the DSG was doing differently but still couldn't figure anything out. Said he would have a word with Forge to see if they knew anything (although didn't take any of my details to feed back)

He asked me to let him know if I could find out what it was instead.... We left it there....


----------



## badger5

Gazzer said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> (bill out of interest m8 do you get your dyno calibrated)
Click to expand...

my dyno as with most are load cell based, so simple.. load cell (easily checked) and rpm.. also easily validated
I'm happy with how it measures things.. Its realistic. and a tuning tool... arrive with x bhp leave with x plus bhp - simples

not many stock cars manage stock power here.... .some do.. Wear and tear on anything 1.8t is high now. Old cars remember. not all have fared so well over the 10 years.. you find the occasional "good one" which makes its factory figures, but sadly, a lot I see are tired and have the usual 1.8t issues.

You dont get relatively boggo 1.8ts making the figures we saw yesterday at PS.
Other comparible dyno's to mine in terms of bhp are JKM dyno Dynamics, and Rtechs... Mine reads torque 16% less than the other two consistently so easy comparisons are possible. None of our 3 dynos read like PS do however.


----------



## badger5

Sarah_casper said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say, Dyno Jet for rolling road runs which is ok for DSG cars, so why not mix it up next time and give us DSG peeps a chance as Powerstation cannot deliver for us. I made the right choice not going on as even nearly standard DSGers weren't getting OEM numbers and Powerstation couldn't give a solid reason as to why. Numbers may go down if Powerstation is used again, as how can you have faith in their machine.
> I wasted money last year and peeps have this year..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> steve i can fully appreciate where you are coming from bud, did anyone actually ask them to investigate this problem and report back otherwise we may not use the venue again? for you to travel all of the way down is not an easy thing and i know it isn't the bucks but the fact you have spent soo much on the beast that to not to be able to run it properly is just pants and a wasted journey for you.
> i am happy to chase them if peeps want to get answers as to why the problems are arising and also why when BT cars run the figures are so far out!! (bill out of interest m8 do you get your dyno calibrated)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had quite a lengthy conversation with the boss and he honestly didn't know why they couldn't be run properly. Mine came in at 232bhp - standard should have been 250, and the TT shop did my mods and quoted it at 275.... So a big difference!
> 
> In the end he agreed to run it again and try to work out what the DSG was doing differently but still couldn't figure anything out. Said he would have a word with Forge to see if they knew anything (although didn't take any of my details to feed back)
> 
> He asked me to let him know if I could find out what it was instead.... We left it there....
Click to expand...

Was this 2wd mode fuse pulled or 4wd?
Not done that many dsg cars, 2.0tfsi's and a few 3.2's and not noticed anything specific to do with them which gave them lower power.. Seemed like their manual cousins to me.


----------



## Sarah_casper

Gazzer said:


> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> there was a problem on the day with the dsg owners and the dyno as our expected figures was 35-40 bhp down but it did win us the "best excuse award" sarah i hope its up on the wall :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Shush.... Don't tell the insurance companies!!
> 
> Look forward to the pics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sarah, it was a pleasure to meet you and your chap (ooops forgot his name) so glad you both made the effort to come and look forward to seeing you both again next year.
Click to expand...

Lol his name is Casper!

Probably wouldn't use that venue again if I'm honest, with hotel, food, fuel, drinks and a dyno run it was a £200 trip to find out that they couldn't run it anyway (and to meet a rude man with no refund offered pee'd me off a little)

Will deffo come to other meets though so I'm sure we'll meet again  (especially if there's more burgers :lol: )


----------



## Sarah_casper

.


----------



## Sarah_casper

badger5 said:


> Was this 2wd mode fuse pulled or 4wd?
> Not done that many dsg cars, 2.0tfsi's and a few 3.2's and not noticed anything specific to do with them which gave them lower power.. Seemed like their manual cousins to me.


Can't pull the fuse on a DSG it doesn't start. So all DSG's were ran in 4wd...[/quote]


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> I say, Dyno Jet for rolling road runs which is ok for DSG cars, so why not mix it up next time and give us DSG peeps a chance as Powerstation cannot deliver for us. I made the right choice not going on as even nearly standard DSGers weren't getting OEM numbers and Powerstation couldn't give a solid reason as to why. Numbers may go down if Powerstation is used again, as how can you have faith in their machine.
> I wasted money last year and peeps have this year..
> Steve


I will look into it closer to the time but if the majority want to go to Powerstation or Bills that is where we will go.

I've always told you DSG is pants Steve manual for the win and lets be honest you had no intention of running yesterday anyway even when they offered extra strapping with me and Bill sat on the boot :lol:

Powerstation are looking into it and will get back to me.

I'm not sure you will ever run mate.


----------



## badger5

Sarah_casper said:


> .


well actually you can run DSG's in 2wd... I have done it.
Its not by fuse tho, but physically unplug the haldex @ the haldex

they are a cock to do however, wanting to change down when they feel like it mid run.. lol.. pesky things.. hehe


----------



## Sarah_casper

badger5 said:


> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> well actually you can run DSG's in 2wd... I have done it.
> Its not by fuse tho, but physically unplug the haldex @ the haldex
Click to expand...

This is what Dynodaze in Leicester do (15 mins from my house) .... But I travelled down to Powerstation instead of running there thinking I'd get a proper run!


----------



## Gazzer

Bill quick question m8.....can you run dsg's without issue and deliver realistic figures......and allow me to do my bbq bit 8) . reason i ask is stonehouse is three junctions down m5 and the girls could still go shopping in cheltenham while the boys play with their toys.

Edit: actually power station are close to me and i find them a pain at times as they never seem to want to put themselves out for customers. and if sarah says one was rude to her then i suggest a new venue is found for this event that gives MONEY to someone at end of day.


----------



## jamman

Sarah_casper said:


> This is what Dynodaze in Leicester do (15 mins from my house) .... But I travelled down to Powerstation instead of running there thinking I'd get a proper run!


Sarah do you want a refund ?


----------



## badger5

Sarah_casper said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> well actually you can run DSG's in 2wd... I have done it.
> Its not by fuse tho, but physically unplug the haldex @ the haldex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what Dynodaze in Leicester do (15 mins from my house) .... But I travelled down to Powerstation instead of running there thinking I'd get a proper run!
Click to expand...

Dynodaze is inertia only rollers btw... no brakes on them

You travelled down to PS as it was where the TT day was tho surely, not just to get a £35 power check? - eg Social meet as much as anything. Maybe something odd about MAHA dyno and the dsg cars on the day.. Maybe they will find out and let folks know.


----------



## Brendanb86

Gutted I couldn't come, sounds like an awesome day out [smiley=bigcry.gif] Some really decent pictures and some impressive figures in there too. The commitment some of you guys have to your car and getting the most out of them is impressive [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## badger5

Gazzer said:


> Bill quick question m8.....can you run dsg's without issue and deliver realistic figures......and allow me to do my bbq bit 8) . reason i ask is stonehouse is three junctions down m5 and the girls could still go shopping in cheltenham while the boys play with their toys.
> 
> Edit: actually power station are close to me and i find them a pain at times as they never seem to want to put themselves out for customers. and if sarah says one was rude to her then i suggest a new venue is found for this event that gives MONEY to someone at end of day.


For the sake of curiosty, if there's a DSG car which wants testing, I would run it to confirm how mine reads with them.. FOC to whoever it is, only subject to a mutual diary date which would need to be confirmed as my bookings are chokka for weeks ahead.

If one of the dsg cars which had the low reading from saturday wants to take up the offer, I could confirm how it is on mine.. and whether DSG is in fact the issue or something else dyno wise. Mines a simple dyno, but being simple its not overly complex like the MAHA in terms of user access. It does exactly what I tell it and is not as long runs/hard on engines as MAHAs are. I have more control over mine I suspect. Maybe there's some ecu interventions going on which we are not aware in the maha scenario.. I dont know.. guess @ this point. Some suitable vcds logging at the same time will confirm loads and interventions.


----------



## Sarah_casper

badger5 said:


> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> well actually you can run DSG's in 2wd... I have done it.
> Its not by fuse tho, but physically unplug the haldex @ the haldex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what Dynodaze in Leicester do (15 mins from my house) .... But I travelled down to Powerstation instead of running there thinking I'd get a proper run!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dynodaze is inertia only rollers btw... no brakes on them
> 
> You travelled down to PS as it was where the TT day was tho surely, not just to get a £35 power check? - eg Social meet as much as anything. Maybe something odd about MAHA dyno and the dsg cars on the day.. Maybe they will find out and let folks know.
Click to expand...

Shows what I know lol

Yeah it was a combination of course - and I'm not complaining it was a great day and met some lovely people! Would be good to know though what the problem was, I don't like not knowing it confuses my little head!!


----------



## Sarah_casper

jamman said:


> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Dynodaze in Leicester do (15 mins from my house) .... But I travelled down to Powerstation instead of running there thinking I'd get a proper run!
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah do you want a refund ?
Click to expand...

It would have been nice considering they even admitted something was wrong but they didn't know what it was... But I don't want to cause any trouble so I'll let it go.

I just want to know what it was that's all, and make sure nobody else has the same problem as me in the future!


----------



## jamman

Sarah_casper said:


> I just want to know what it was that's all, and make sure nobody else has the same problem as me in the future!


I will make sure I get an answer for you


----------



## Gazzer

James, (still sulking here you orange minge bag) if power station cannot sort the problem or give reasonable answers to questions.....then i suggest a change of venue for next year. can i suggest that we fire an email off to them with our figures and queries and ask them to respond to them for our members that are not happy. if they dont respond then we ditch them and i will also cease all work with them for the future bud. (also ask for a refund for sarah) as she got no real answers and a member of staff was rude to her. or draft a letter and send it thropugh to me and i will take it over personally and hand it to them


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> James, (still sulking here you orange minge bag) if power station cannot sort the problem or give reasonable answers to questions.....then i suggest a change of venue for next year. can i suggest that we fire an email off to them with our figures and queries and ask them to respond to them for our members that are not happy. if they dont respond then we ditch them and i will also cease all work with them for the future bud. (also ask for a refund for sarah) as she got no real answers and a member of staff was rude to her. or draft a letter and send it thropugh to me and i will take it over personally and hand it to them


I've already spoken to them Gaz it's all in hand.


----------



## Gazzer

(still a minge bag)


----------



## jamman

What's slightly hilarious about this is if we all go down to Bills next year and the cars all do 20 to 30 less are we going to be writing to him asking for refunds ?

Like Bill has said Dynos are a lottery simple as that.

I will have an answer for the DSG owners during the week.


----------



## Nilesong

James, thanks for organising a fab day! Well done Sir!
Good to see some old faces and new. Some stunning cars we all have eh? 8)

Gazzer - a pleasure to meet you at last. Well done for getting a great barbecue together sporting a hangover an' all. :lol:


----------



## jamman

Nilesong said:


> James, thanks for organising a fab day! Well done Sir!
> Good to see some old faces and new. Some stunning cars we all have eh? 8)
> 
> Gazzer - a pleasure to meet you at last. Well done for getting a great barbecue together sporting a hangover an' all. :lol:


Always good to see you mate


----------



## Gazzer

Nilesong said:


> James, thanks for organising a fab day! Well done Sir!
> Good to see some old faces and new. Some stunning cars we all have eh? 8)
> 
> Gazzer - a pleasure to meet you at last. Well done for getting a great barbecue together sporting a hangover an' all. :lol:


kinhell Erol you were only there ten mins m8 and gone............i came looking for a chat, do i owe you money back for food m8ee? if so pm james lol the orange minge bag


----------



## Sarah_casper

badger5 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill quick question m8.....can you run dsg's without issue and deliver realistic figures......and allow me to do my bbq bit 8) . reason i ask is stonehouse is three junctions down m5 and the girls could still go shopping in cheltenham while the boys play with their toys.
> 
> Edit: actually power station are close to me and i find them a pain at times as they never seem to want to put themselves out for customers. and if sarah says one was rude to her then i suggest a new venue is found for this event that gives MONEY to someone at end of day.
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of curiosty, if there's a DSG car which wants testing, I would run it to confirm how mine reads with them.. FOC to whoever it is, only subject to a mutual diary date which would need to be confirmed as my bookings are chokka for weeks ahead.
> 
> If one of the dsg cars which had the low reading from saturday wants to take up the offer, I could confirm how it is on mine.. and whether DSG is in fact the issue or something else dyno wise. Mines a simple dyno, but being simple its not overly complex like the MAHA in terms of user access. It does exactly what I tell it and is not as long runs/hard on engines as MAHAs are. I have more control over mine I suspect. Maybe there's some ecu interventions going on which we are not aware in the maha scenario.. I dont know.. guess @ this point. Some suitable vcds logging at the same time will confirm loads and interventions.
Click to expand...

Really appreciate the offer but I'm a bit far away - if I was closer I'd definitely pop down.

Hopefully another DSG owner is closer than I am.

Thanks though


----------



## ian222

It must be hard to get the figures people expect on these rr days, every dyno will be different. To me ps seems alright maybe a bit pushy when we were changing towing eyes etc at the end of the day they made good money for just over half a days work so they should have taken time to answer any question or problems people had.

If thats the place its been held at for 3 years at least its a fair comparison when you go back. Change the dyno and you wont see any improvement or loss


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Jay-225 said:


> Some of the stage 2 cars seem to be running over 300lb/ft of torque and afaik none running uprated rods... are you planning on changing them or run a risk and maybe end up with an engine like poor js53mes  im actually thinking of leaving out a 3"tip on mine as to not go too mad with torque :roll: :?


Mine producing 328.5 lbf/ft torque was a complete surprise to me (along with the 274.7bhp), considering last year's figures were 218.3 lbf/ft and 203.7bhp..! So actually replacing things like rods, etc, never entered my head with the extra power available on tap.

Think I'm going to have to seek some advice from the guys at the TT Shop about that when I'm booking it in for the slipping clutch...


----------



## ian222

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the stage 2 cars seem to be running over 300lb/ft of torque and afaik none running uprated rods... are you planning on changing them or run a risk and maybe end up with an engine like poor js53mes  im actually thinking of leaving out a 3"tip on mine as to not go too mad with torque :roll: :?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine producing 328.5 lbf/ft torque was a complete surprise to me (along with the 274.7bhp), considering last year's figures were 218.3 lbf/ft and 203.7bhp..! So actually replacing things like rods, etc, never entered my head with the extra power available on tap.
> 
> Think I'm going to have to seek some advice from the guys at the TT Shop about that when I'm booking it in for the slipping clutch...
Click to expand...

What did you change from last year? Thats a big jump


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> ...Mine producing 328.5 lbf/ft torque was a complete surprise to me (along with the 274.7bhp), considering last year's figures were 218.3 lbf/ft and 203.7bhp...


Hmmm... maybe a rethink on the 'most improved' award. :?


----------



## millepeed

hi peeps
i have one of the dsg cars that ran yesterday lets not get to involved in this issue of dynos n dsg cars, its a figure at the end of the day and if that figure is the same when we go back thats great if we can beat it by a few bhp well even better, we all had a fantastic day/s meeting new faces and spectacular tt cars and some good conversations.
roll on the next one
cheers 
vince
ps still working on photos


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Mine producing 328.5 lbf/ft torque was a complete surprise to me (along with the 274.7bhp), considering last year's figures were 218.3 lbf/ft and 203.7bhp...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... maybe a rethink on the 'most improved' award. :?
Click to expand...

Ut oh another cock up by NeilC..... can I trust no one to give me clerical support :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

ian222 said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the stage 2 cars seem to be running over 300lb/ft of torque and afaik none running uprated rods... are you planning on changing them or run a risk and maybe end up with an engine like poor js53mes  im actually thinking of leaving out a 3"tip on mine as to not go too mad with torque :roll: :?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine producing 328.5 lbf/ft torque was a complete surprise to me (along with the 274.7bhp), considering last year's figures were 218.3 lbf/ft and 203.7bhp..! So actually replacing things like rods, etc, never entered my head with the extra power available on tap.
> 
> Think I'm going to have to seek some advice from the guys at the TT Shop about that when I'm booking it in for the slipping clutch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you change from last year? Thats a big jump
Click to expand...

Owner of the car before last had the engine 'Superchipped' (I have the receipt, so you'd expect 260-ish), but the guy I bought it from used to get it serviced by some back-street Land Rover mechanic (I have the receipts - scary reading!) who he said took the map off to change something and then loaded it back on (no idea what needed changing for him to do that?!?). So it seems what he put back wasn't what he took off.

Last year it did have a K&N panel filter on and what I suspect is a BlueFlame cat-back exhaust (though there's no markings on it, the previous owner said it was and it's deffo not standard.) Getting the car scanned afterwards showed an engine knock sensor error which was probably retarding the ignition, limiting the power too. So 202 bhp for a 225 

Since then the TT Shop sorted out the engine sensor and installed quite a few Forge hoses, a Revo Stage2 map and Blueflame 3" down pipe. I've fitted a HG Motorsport FMIC bought from someone who got it from last years group buy but never fitted it. The K&N remains, though I've a BMC twin-cone to fit in future and some cold-air feed pipes. So yep - big improvements over last year!


----------



## jamman

If you fit the BMC you will lose power


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Mine producing 328.5 lbf/ft torque was a complete surprise to me (along with the 274.7bhp), considering last year's figures were 218.3 lbf/ft and 203.7bhp...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... maybe a rethink on the 'most improved' award. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ut oh another cock up by NeilC..... can I trust no one to give me clerical support :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

My excuse was and is I didn't get any sleep :wink:

P.s Well said Vince , does it really matter what the rollers said about your DSG , no because you and I both know your car is very very healthy..


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

That maybe true - but Mondo recommended it so it must be right!


----------



## jamman

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> That maybe true - but Mondo recommended it so it must be right!


Well we can wait till next year and you can say "you know what James you were right"


----------



## V6RUL

[/quote] P.s Well said Vince , does it really matter what the rollers said about your DSG , no because you and I both know your car is very very healthy..[/quote]

And who was it who had 2 runs.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## millepeed

P.s Well said Vince , does it really matter what the rollers said about your DSG , no because you and I both know your car is very very healthy..[/quote]

And who was it who had 2 runs.. :lol: 
Steve[/quote]

hi steve 
sarah had two runs :wink:


----------



## jamman

P.s Well said Vince , does it really matter what the rollers said about your DSG , no because you and I both know your car is very very healthy..[/quote]

And who was it who had 2 runs.. :lol: 
Steve[/quote]

Least he ran :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> That maybe true - but Mondo recommended it so it must be right!


I believe James was shooting from the hip (or @rse, if you prefer) and was referring to the BMC CDA, the VTDA lookalike tube thing that is, apparently, shite. Whereas what you and I are talking about is the BMC twin cone filter; completely different beast.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Yes, my 'Mondo Box' is still go! (And we have the added assurance that if Badger Bill sells them then it must be good)


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> What's slightly hilarious about this is if we all go down to Bills next year and the cars all do 20 to 30 less are we going to be writing to him asking for refunds ?
> 
> Like Bill has said Dynos are a lottery simple as that.
> 
> I will have an answer for the DSG owners during the week.


Bill has already pm'd me to say tea and coffees supplied so less for me to do +1 on bill


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Right, let's get this over with.  I... I...  OMG, I can barely say the words. I...  I... lost to Dammo. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Hope you got the impression correct, D, as I'm really chuffed for you. 288 is 2 more than I've ever got, and 20 more than I got on the day. Well done you.  Now get busy with that filthy bay! Mind you, you must be doing something right in there, the way Vaiva was touching your little stick. :wink:
> 
> And V, nice to finally meet you too. Although I think that little black number put my girl off on the rollers.
> 
> James, Gaz; well done lads. Although I know the only reason DB organised all this is so he could run around with an iPants looking important. :-* Gaz, yours is the tastiest man's meat I've ever put in my mouth. Ooh, that might have come out wrong...
> 
> Martin, not sure I like the 'sandwich' analogy, but I'll go with the (un)Holy Trinity thing. Not sure I have many relatively cheap options open to me on the poke front, so as long as I can get back to my fighting weight of around 285BHP we should have a decent fight on our hands next year. :twisted:
> 
> And on the performance front, yes I was disappointed with only 268bhp. But not as much as I was concerned when Wak sidled over and said, 'Um, Mondo, there's a little blue smoke coming out your exhaust'. Oh, fook. I know I've been contemplating an Eliminator turbo, but only thru choice, not necessity. Arse. Anyway, The Great One and I had a good blast back home and she felt good. Wak did a pressure test (fine, which was consistent with how she felt on the drive back) and a couple of quick logging runs - again, all fine. Boost OK, EGT's fine, injectors working well within ability (IIRC), timing was fine... basically she's OK. For whatever reason she just didn't like the RR this year. Odd. :? But relief too, in that I'm not looking at the thick end of £2K to get her right. Phew.
> 
> Anyway, good to meet some old faces and find a few new ones too - Mark, Vaiva, Frase, etc. A great day as usual, and got far too many ideas on ways to spend money. Hollie, I might have to give Plush Automotive a call and get some of those sexy-arsed door cards. Yum yum!
> 
> Laters all,
> 
> Mondo aka Fat Bird aka Raymond aka (as Damien so eloquently put it)... LOSER!


Although i already knew from Wak before i left for the usa this morning that your baby was ok, i just want to say i am happy to hear she has passed her health check. And that i now know i pummeled you fair and square on the day.. :wink: 
I think you secretly poured some ancient kiwi engine enhancement potion into your fuel tank to take the win...And your baby got sick on it.. :lol:

That young Bartsimpsonbedhead is getting a bit too close for comfort in the power stakes eh...More overnight parts from the usa needed for us me thinks.. :wink:

I didn't get the wrong impression Mondo ,hey we are both on the same racing team.."Team Wak"...In fact its nice to have competition..Promise i wont mention the L word again... [smiley=deal2.gif] lol.

Damien.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That maybe true - but Mondo recommended it so it must be right!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe James was shooting from the hip (or @rse, if you prefer) and was referring to the BMC CDA, the VTDA lookalike tube thing that is, apparently, shite. Whereas what you and I are talking about is the BMC twin cone filter; completely different beast.
Click to expand...

I stand corrected :wink:


----------



## badger5

jamman said:


> If you fit the BMC you will lose power


i think you mean bmc cda dude.
twin cones flow well but their crappy cda's get bmc a bad name


----------



## jamman

badger5 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you fit the BMC you will lose power
> 
> 
> 
> i think you mean bmc cda dude.
> twin cones flow well but their crappy cda's get bmc a bad name
Click to expand...

Yes mate that's the one


----------



## Duggy

Are there any more pics to come?

I seem to remember a lot of pics being taken, but haven't seen many yet 

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> Are there any more pics to come?
> 
> I seem to remember a lot of pics being taken, but haven't seen many yet
> 
> John


John i think Vince's lovely lady took quite a few. 

Damien.


----------



## millepeed




----------



## millepeed




----------



## millepeed




----------



## neilc

NOT A SINGLE MK2 PICTURED................................... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> NOT A SINGLE MK2 PICTURED................................... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Pity


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT A SINGLE MK2 PICTURED................................... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Pity
Click to expand...

Ooooooh that hurt's....right up until I overtook you :wink:


----------



## caney

neilc said:


> NOT A SINGLE MK2 PICTURED................................... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


It's a jealousy thing Neil, no s5's either


----------



## jamman

caney said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT A SINGLE MK2 PICTURED................................... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> It's a jealousy thing Neil, no s5's either
Click to expand...

All the cars parked over there where missed Steve mine included had a look round yours looked great.


----------



## jamman

Slight update from Powerstation regarding DSG
_
"Hi James:

I am still looking into the "DSG Effect" Currently I have found nothing that tells me anything other than this is indeed the HP of theses vehicles. I will contact you soon with my findings

Regards

Rich"_

As soon as I hear anything you will know


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Slight update from Powerstation regarding DSG
> _
> "Hi James:
> 
> I am still looking into the "DSG Effect" Currently I have found nothing that tells me anything other than this is indeed the HP of theses vehicles. I will contact you soon with my findings
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rich"_
> 
> As soon as I hear anything you will know


 :? :? :? If Vince's car has 235BHP I will quite literally eat my pants...


----------



## jamman

You and I know you don't wear panties big boy  :wink:


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> You and I know you don't wear panties big boy  :wink:


You two need to get a room... 

Oh you already did :lol: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Sarah_casper

jamman said:


> Slight update from Powerstation regarding DSG
> _
> "Hi James:
> 
> I am still looking into the "DSG Effect" Currently I have found nothing that tells me anything other than this is indeed the HP of theses vehicles. I will contact you soon with my findings
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rich"_
> 
> As soon as I hear anything you will know


Thanks for the update 

The TT shop did my map etc and they estimated 275bhp... so if it really is only 230bhp I will be suing them lmao


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> You and I know you don't wear panties big boy  :wink:


Jeez , can't trust you with anything...You said you would never ever tell anyone..typical man. :roll: :lol:


----------



## ryanmtt

Sorry to jump in but with DSG on a rolling road I was always told

You can put a DSG on a rolling road but you will not be able to show the full power the car has.

To run a car on the rolling road sucessfully you need to be able to give full throttle and max RPM. Two things you can't do in a DSG car or an automatic.

When you do get a rolling road run out of a DSG, it will only show 80-90% of the power you actually have

In a DSG car when you give full throttle or try to go to max RPM it kicks down or automatically changes gear, which is no good for a dyno run. Even in manual mode on a DSG or Auto you still don't have full control of the gearbox.

Only way round it on your VAG car equiped with DSG is to have a DSG remap !!

I copied some of the text from another forum, as this sums it up pretty well ! This is what I was told @ college when we done some rolling road tests in both manual, auto & DSG gear boxes

Ryan


----------



## jamman

Cheers for taking the time to post the info Ryan appreciate it


----------



## ian222

On another note James or whoever is organising next years event I am on holiday on the 5th of june. So book it then if you dont want me to come :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

ryanmtt said:


> Sorry to jump in but with DSG on a rolling road I was always told
> 
> You can put a DSG on a rolling road but you will not be able to show the full power the car has.
> 
> To run a car on the rolling road sucessfully you need to be able to give full throttle and max RPM. Two things you can't do in a DSG car or an automatic.
> 
> When you do get a rolling road run out of a DSG, it will only show 80-90% of the power you actually have
> 
> In a DSG car when you give full throttle or try to go to max RPM it kicks down or automatically changes gear, which is no good for a dyno run. Even in manual mode on a DSG or Auto you still don't have full control of the gearbox.
> 
> Only way round it on your VAG car equiped with DSG is to have a DSG remap !!
> 
> I copied some of the text from another forum, as this sums it up pretty well ! This is what I was told @ college when we done some rolling road tests in both manual, auto & DSG gear boxes
> 
> Ryan


I've come to the conclusion that some dynos are ok and some are not.
My DSG is mapped for no auto changing and I got bad results from Powerhouse.

Awesome GTi will run my car ok.
Steve


----------



## millepeed

jamman said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT A SINGLE MK2 PICTURED................................... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> It's a jealousy thing Neil, no s5's either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the cars parked over there where missed Steve mine included had a look round yours looked great.
Click to expand...

just for you james


----------



## millepeed

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slight update from Powerstation regarding DSG
> _
> "Hi James:
> 
> I am still looking into the "DSG Effect" Currently I have found nothing that tells me anything other than this is indeed the HP of theses vehicles. I will contact you soon with my findings
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rich"_
> 
> As soon as I hear anything you will know
> 
> 
> 
> :? :? :? If Vince's car has 235BHP I will quite literally eat my pants...
Click to expand...

goin to send the r&r printout to my insurance company and get some MONEY back :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

millepeed said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slight update from Powerstation regarding DSG
> _
> "Hi James:
> 
> I am still looking into the "DSG Effect" Currently I have found nothing that tells me anything other than this is indeed the HP of theses vehicles. I will contact you soon with my findings
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rich"_
> 
> As soon as I hear anything you will know
> 
> 
> 
> :? :? :? If Vince's car has 235BHP I will quite literally eat my pants...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> goin to send the r&r printout to my insurance company and get some MONEY back :lol:
Click to expand...

Good idea.. :lol: might try that.
Steve


----------

